# Why Does The Left Hate Israel?



## PoliticalChic (Sep 6, 2012)

Yesterday many of us viewed the circular firing squad known as the Democrat Party.

The following gives context to the spectacle....


"WHY DOES THE LEFT  HATE ISRAEL?  

For decades, most American Jews have believed there were far greater threats from the fringe right than the fringe left in this country. While this view may have been reasonable in the past, it is certainly not so today. The fringe right still exists the neoNazis in Northwest Idaho, Matthew Hale, and David Duke, and the remnants of the KKK. But the views of the fringe right have been marginalized by their repudiation by virtually all mainstream elements on the political right. 

The fringe left, on the other hand, has evolved into a broader left, and become more mainstream. *The political perspective of this new left is vehemently antiIsrael, and the power and reach of this movement represent a real threat to Israel, and by extension to Jews who support Israel. *

The left in this country includes large numbers of academics, journalists, human rights activists, environmental and animal rights activists, entertainers, and some church groups, women's groups, racial advocacy groups and unions. There are also liberals who are members of these same groups. *I distinguish between leftists and liberals by one key test: *how they feel about the country in which they live. If you tend to regard America as a primarily flawed, evil, unjust, racist country (or at least when Republicans are running it), and most importantly, believe that the US is the primary threat to world peace internationally, then you are a leftist, and not a liberal.

I believe there are several reasons:

1. It is an easy way to express one's hatred for America.  

2. Israel is viewed as an outpost of colonialism , and an active practitioner of it.

3. Israel is a western nation, and hence can be judged by the left.  Israel is not protected by cultural relativism, as the Arabs are. 

4. Leftist Christian churches can escape any lingering guilt about the Holocaust, by turning Israel into a villain.  Some leftist churches hate Israel because they think this will help protect their members in the holy land in other words they feel threatened. 

5. Ferocious Muslim hatred of Israel and the Jews reinforces the natural cowardice of many on the left who go along with the Muslims to stay out of their line of fire.

6. Jewish leftists are prominent in the antiIsrael movement. This opens the floodgates for everybody else. 

7. Israel is attacked because the secular left is appalled by the influence of religious settlers and their biblical connections to the land of Israel, and by the support for Israel by evangelical Christians, and Christian Zionists."
Archived-Articles: Why Does the Left Hate Israel?


Also from the article, and clearly directed at Jewish Obama-supporters:
"The reason for this hypocrisy I think is the triumph in the academy, and among many in the journalistic profession and the intelligentsia of many western nations, of the noxious notion of moral and especially cultural relativism....that *Israel faces far greater threats from the left than the right."*


Be aware.


----------



## Dick Tuck (Sep 6, 2012)

You're a fucking idiot.  The question should be why the right wants perpetual war in the Middle East?  Why does the Republican Party support this Armageddon policy?   Why do most Israelis and Jews around the world, support a two state solution?


----------



## Newby (Sep 6, 2012)

Dick Tuck said:


> You're a fucking idiot.  The question should be why the right wants perpetual war in the Middle East?  Why does the Republican Party support this Armageddon policy?   Why do most Israelis and Jews around the world, support a two state solution?



How many times have the Palestinians been offered a two state solution??  They don't want an Israeli state, period.  They never will, and their sole reason for existance is to eventually annhilate the state of Israel and any Jews that live there.  Otherwise, there would have been peace 30 to 40 years ago, peace is not the goal, not for the Palestinians or any of their supporters.

And as far as the op goes, it's right on target, the left sides with the Palestinians in every way.


----------



## SniperFire (Sep 6, 2012)

The communists, AKA the Democrat party, need to bring down the Judea-Christian culture.

We have seen this all before. 

It ends ugly.


----------



## Dick Tuck (Sep 6, 2012)

Newby said:


> Dick Tuck said:
> 
> 
> > You're a fucking idiot.  The question should be why the right wants perpetual war in the Middle East?  Why does the Republican Party support this Armageddon policy?   Why do most Israelis and Jews around the world, support a two state solution?
> ...



How many times?  Sure, they've been brought to the table, and the Likud position has always been give us more land.  When did the right wing in Israel ever propose a solution that both sides could live with?

To claim that Likud represents Jews is a joke.  It's like saying that George W Bush or Mitt Romney represents Christians.  Most Jews know this.  It's the Armageddon right wing Christians that don't seem to be honest.  It's their aim to have a perpetual war, until Jesus returns, and convinces Jews that shrimp salad is the real path to salvation.


----------



## LogikAndReazon (Sep 6, 2012)

Because they need to empathize with the "oppressed" palestinians whom they can relate to as their downtrodden brethren in the struggle for "justice"..........And because theyre enemies of America of course............

Comical..................


----------



## Dick Tuck (Sep 6, 2012)

SniperFire said:


> The communists, AKA the Democrat party, need to bring down the Judea-Christian culture.
> 
> We have seen this all before.
> 
> It ends ugly.



Do you always jerk off while laying on your back?  I bet you keep your mouth open so you can swallow the jizz you try to sell on this board.


----------



## Dick Tuck (Sep 6, 2012)

LogikAndReazon said:


> Because they need to empathize with the "oppressed" palestinians whom they can relate to as their downtrodden brethren in the struggle for "justice"..........And because theyre enemies of America of course............
> 
> Comical..................



I talk only for myself.  I empathize with both sides of the dispute.  I'd prefer to see a real solution, that doesn't base itself on Armageddon nut cases.


----------



## Katzndogz (Sep 6, 2012)

The left hates Israel because hatred of Jews is a long standing feeling in Europe and the left idolizes Europe.   What the left despises is the principles upon which the Judeo-Christian culture is based.  Which makes Jews hated first, but followed almost immediately by Christians.


----------



## PoliticalChic (Sep 6, 2012)

Dick Tuck said:


> SniperFire said:
> 
> 
> > The communists, AKA the Democrat party, need to bring down the Judea-Christian culture.
> ...



Why is it when an argument nails you to the wall....your first reaction is to reach for the lowest vulgar response?


Don't you realize that it merely documents what Coulter pointed out long ago:

"Let me give you a little tip: if you want liberalism to continue in this country, you have to realize that liberal students are being let down by their professors!  They have liberal school teachers, and read the liberal press!  Because of this weak preparation, they are unable to argue, to think beyond the first knee-jerk impulse. They cant put together a logical thought. Now, compare that to a college Republican"


----------



## GoneBezerk (Sep 6, 2012)

The left hates Christians first and since Israel is the holy land for Christians, then that puts Israel in their crosshairs. 

Today's left is a mix of supporters of communism, socialism, and Nazism...movements that hated the Jews and killed many too. 

Over time they have sided with the Arabs/muslims in the Israel debate because that is the other side against Christians and the Jews. 

Israel is seen as the grand prize for anti-Christian/Jewish secular scum and they will even buddy up with islamofascist terrorists based on their hatred of Christians and Jews.


----------



## LogikAndReazon (Sep 6, 2012)

Whats really sad is that the sub human neanderthals in the oil drenched, wealthy Arab world continue to use the palestinians as their disposable pawns in this needless drama............


----------



## Sinjorri (Sep 6, 2012)

Dick Tuck said:


> You're a fucking idiot.  The question should be why the right wants perpetual war in the Middle East?  Why does the Republican Party support this Armageddon policy?   Why do most Israelis and Jews around the world, support a two state solution?



which proves my point    why do the left hate so much?    I get your point PC,  but the left keeps going on and hating so much i dont know why we just dont flat out call them on it every chance we get.


----------



## Newby (Sep 6, 2012)

Dick Tuck said:


> Newby said:
> 
> 
> > Dick Tuck said:
> ...



What would you have added to the 2000 proposal?

Israel's Acceptance of the Two State Solution



> In 1967, after defending itself against another war of annihilation, the Israeli government accepted UN Resolution 242 and voted unanimously to return the vast majority of territories it had captured (the Sinai Desert, Golan Heights, Gaza Strip and West Bank) in exchange for peace. The Arab response was unequivocal: no peace with Israel, no recognition of Israel, no negotiations with it.
> 
> *In 2000, Israel made a series of two-state proposals which (contrary to popular myth) eventually included almost all of the West Bank (plus additional territory from Israel proper), the entire Gaza strip, Palestinian control over East Jerusalem, and a $30 billion solution for the Palestinian refugees. Palestinian leader Yasser Arafat not only refused  he made no counter-offer, abandoned negotiations, and immediately began planning the Al-Aqsa Intifada. Arafat was heavily criticized for this, both by the American mediators and by fellow Arabs and Palestinians.*
> 
> Those Arab countries that eventually came to accept Israels existence  Egypt (1979, despite widespread Arab opposition) and Jordan (1994)  signed peace treaties which have been mutually honored to this day.


----------



## Dick Tuck (Sep 6, 2012)

PoliticalChic said:


> Dick Tuck said:
> 
> 
> > SniperFire said:
> ...



Why do you continue to post arguments based on lies?   You're a piece of filth, and your argument disgusts me.  I gave you the counter argument based on facts, but you and your butt buddies want to continue to lie.

Fuck you and your Armageddon Republicans.  You're lust for perpetual war to try to bring back the Messiah shows what cultist pigs you are.


----------



## Dick Tuck (Sep 6, 2012)

Newby said:


> Dick Tuck said:
> 
> 
> > Newby said:
> ...



Why weren't the '67 boundaries, which the Palestinians said they could live with, ever put on the table?  Why were the Likud pretending they were looking for a solution, and allowing new settlements be built in the West Bank? 

If anyone is anti-Israel, it's the phony Armageddon Christian, cultist wingnuts.  It's their sickening belief that a perpetual war in Israel will bring about the return of the Messiah.


----------



## Dick Tuck (Sep 6, 2012)

Katzndogz said:


> The left hates Israel because hatred of Jews is a long standing feeling in Europe and the left idolizes Europe.   What the left despises is the principles upon which the Judeo-Christian culture is based.  Which makes Jews hated first, but followed almost immediately by Christians.



News flash, moron.  It was blue blood Republicans that had the anti-Jew covenants put on their deeds of property.


----------



## NoNukes (Sep 6, 2012)

*Why does the left hate Israel?*
Because they are arrogant pricks?


----------



## Plasmaball (Sep 6, 2012)

PoliticalChic said:


> Yesterday many of us viewed the circular firing squad known as the Democrat Party.
> 
> The following gives context to the spectacle....
> 
> ...



why are you so fucking stupid? the left doesnt hate Israel. They just don't buy into the notion we need to help them out because of jebus and the rapture of whatever magic you people believe in. 

This is the one area conservatives go against their natural affliction for welfare. 
Fuck the people here and helping them, but dont you dare not help Israel.


----------



## GoneBezerk (Sep 6, 2012)

DickSuck is the typical liberal scum that hates Christians, Jews and Israel.

We saw his kind get pissed on TV at the DNC yesterday after the "vote."

Scum like him are also seen on college campuses, OWS, etc.


----------



## Plasmaball (Sep 6, 2012)

Newby said:


> Dick Tuck said:
> 
> 
> > You're a fucking idiot.  The question should be why the right wants perpetual war in the Middle East?  Why does the Republican Party support this Armageddon policy?   Why do most Israelis and Jews around the world, support a two state solution?
> ...



and why should we care?


----------



## Plasmaball (Sep 6, 2012)

SniperFire said:


> The communists, AKA the Democrat party, need to bring down the Judea-Christian culture.
> 
> We have seen this all before.
> 
> It ends ugly.



there it is, the religion.


----------



## buckeye45_73 (Sep 6, 2012)

Why are we still talking about this, I thought Jimmy Carter and Bill Clinton solved the issue twice....oh that's right both "deals" were bullshit.


----------



## VaYank5150 (Sep 6, 2012)

PoliticalChic said:


> Yesterday many of us viewed the circular firing squad known as the Democrat Party.
> 
> The following gives context to the spectacle....
> 
> ...



Are there any "facts" in this piece?  How big of a problem is this?  How many "leftists" are there?  And why should we care?


----------



## Newby (Sep 6, 2012)

Dick Tuck said:


> Newby said:
> 
> 
> > Dick Tuck said:
> ...



Then why didn't they take the offer put up in 1967 then?  They have no excuses.


----------



## rebclick (Sep 6, 2012)

Well, here's a different take on the "two state solution"  One I found surprisingly relevant.  [ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lv4U_kaEYco&feature=player_embedded]Michael Coren: Jordan is the Palestinian state - YouTube[/ame]

It's surprising not because of the proposal itself, but because of who is presenting it.  It appears Jews aren't the only ones who know the real history of the region!  B"H!


----------



## Katzndogz (Sep 6, 2012)

Israel has accepted the two state solution.  The Palestinians have rejected a two state solution.  The Palestinian solution is for one arab state to be called Israel-Palestine under shariah law with Jews having the same rights to live there as they do in any other arab state.


----------



## VaYank5150 (Sep 6, 2012)

Katzndogz said:


> Israel has accepted the two state solution.  The Palestinians have rejected a two state solution.  The Palestinian solution is for one arab state to be called Israel-Palestine under shariah law with Jews having the same rights to live there as they do in any other arab state.



And so, why do we care what Israel does?  And why does it matter?


----------



## GoneBezerk (Sep 6, 2012)

Israel would prefer the PLO have their own state, so when they attack Israel then they have legal right to destroy them and own that land forever. Israel fighting a ragtag group of people doesn't look good on the world PR stage, but defending themselves against an attack from a so-called country would be supported by most at the UN.


----------



## Dissent (Sep 6, 2012)

Didn't realize it was just the left that dislikes Israel,their policies,their influence on America and American politicians willingness to be bitches for Israel on capitol hill.


----------



## buckeye45_73 (Sep 6, 2012)

VaYank5150 said:


> Katzndogz said:
> 
> 
> > Israel has accepted the two state solution. The Palestinians have rejected a two state solution. The Palestinian solution is for one arab state to be called Israel-Palestine under shariah law with Jews having the same rights to live there as they do in any other arab state.
> ...


 

Well you might read up on your history....do you know why people decided to make Israel? It was European countries doing it, to get them out of Europe and voila, lets do it in their homeland....since palestine was only 20 years old officially and created by the British, the British giveth and taketh away, that's kinda why we conservatives dont like big government.....but we do support Israel because it's their homeland and the palestinians are muslims and there are PLENTY of muslim countries to hang out in......pick a country....any country


----------



## paulitician (Sep 6, 2012)

Many on the Left have a strange love affair with Muslims, while at the same time expressing vile ignorant hatred towards Christians and Jews. I don't get it myself. Maybe a USMB Leftist can explain it? It's pretty bizarre.


----------



## PoliticalChic (Sep 6, 2012)

Dick Tuck said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> > Dick Tuck said:
> ...



1. "Why do you continue to post arguments based on lies?"
Folks usually put forth their best argument....
...which explains why you haven't produced any supposed lies.


2. "...your argument disgusts me."
Which really means "I'm chagrined that I cannot find a response to your well constructed post."


3."...you're lust for perpetual war..."

Interesting that you inadvertently real how correct Prager was in his book "Still The Best Hope"....


1.	Following WWI, and reaching an apex during the Vietnam War, *the Left has generally been hostile to anything having to do with war, often embracing pacifism.* The bumper-sticker War is Not the Answer expresses a nearly universal Left-wing view. 
a.	The Left believes that just about every conflict can be settled through negotiations, that war solves nothing, and that American expenditures on defense are merely *a sign of militarism, imperialism, and the insatiable appetite of the military-industrial complex.* 
b.	In fact, *violence is deemed immoral,* and the use of the military considered nefarious, unless it is used as boy scouts would be.
c.	Many Leftists oppose children viewing cartoons, like Bugs Bunny, that depict a stylized violence, not to mention playing with toy guns, war scenarios, or even drawing stick figures portraying violence.

2.	*Many universities have departments of peace studies. *The field of Peace Studies is alternatively known as Peace and Conflict Studies, Conflict Analysis and Resolution, and Peace and Justice Studies. It is concerned with the roots of conflict, the conditions for peace, and, ultimately, the daunting challenge of realizing peace on our little planet. To that end, if you major in Peace Studies, you'll read about and (hopefully) add to the large body of scholarship on the causes and prevention of war and how to create a more just and peaceful world. Peace Studies


The ultimate explanation is the Left's fear of ever confronting evil, or even recognizing it! All the efforts of the Left are geared toward the 'dangers' of material inequalilty.....



And, of course, without any arrows in your quiver, war reference intended, you resort to the hallmark, 'voluntary Tourette's,'...just as you did in the third grade.



Have you ever heard of John Stuart Mill?
No?

Well, he heard of you:

"War is an ugly thing, but not the ugliest of things. The decayed and degraded state of moral and patriotic feeling which thinks that nothing is worth war is much worse. The person who has nothing for which he is willing to fight, nothing which is more important than his own personal safety, is a miserable creature and has no chance of being free unless made and kept so by the exertions of better men than himself."


----------



## paulitician (Sep 6, 2012)

Left Wing nutters just hate those mean ole Christians & Jews. You know, Crucifixes soaked in urine and all that? But oddly enough, they're madly in love with Muslims. It's weird. But i'm willing to listen to a USMB Leftist explain it to us. I'm open-minded.


----------



## Saigon (Sep 6, 2012)

> Yesterday many of us viewed the circular firing squad known as the Democrat Party.



Which must be why more Jews vote Democrat than GOP. 

Honestly, if there has ever been a less-informed thread started, I haven't seen it.


----------



## Saigon (Sep 6, 2012)

paulitician said:


> Left Wing nutters just hate those mean ole Christians & Jews. You know, Crucifixes soaked in urine and all that? But oddly enough, they're madly in love with Muslims. It's weird. But i'm willing to listen to a USMB Leftist explain it to us. I'm open-minded.



What the hell is a "leftist"?


----------



## Dick Tuck (Sep 6, 2012)

GoneBezerk said:


> DickSuck is the typical liberal scum that hates Christians, Jews and Israel.
> 
> We saw his kind get pissed on TV at the DNC yesterday after the "vote."
> 
> Scum like him are also seen on college campuses, OWS, etc.



You piece of lying shit.  I don't hate Christian or Jews or Israel.  I hate scumbags like you who wish for perpetual war.  I hate scumbags who aren't doing all they can to find lasting peace agreements.

I hate you, you piece of pestilent pimple puss.  Your vision is nothing more than the pecker drip of the terminal STD that effected your pea brain.   I think your values, attitudes, and beliefs are based on your hatred of humanity.  If anyone hates Israel, it's the End Times whackos who drape themselves in flags and carry the crosses.  

It was a liberal who pushed for the State of Israel, and he did so in the face of conservatives that opposed it.  It wasn't the liberals who wrote the old Latin Easter mass who called Jews perfidious.


----------



## Plasmaball (Sep 6, 2012)

paulitician said:


> Many on the Left have a strange love affair with Muslims, while at the same time expressing vile ignorant hatred towards Christians and Jews. I don't get it myself. Maybe a USMB Leftist can explain it? It's pretty bizarre.



shut up



> Left Wing nutters just hate those mean ole Christians & Jews. You know, Crucifixes soaked in urine and all that? But oddly enough, they're madly in love with Muslims. It's weird. But i'm willing to listen to a USMB Leftist explain it to us. I'm open-minded.



again shut up.


----------



## Dick Tuck (Sep 6, 2012)

paulitician said:


> Left Wing nutters just hate those mean ole Christians & Jews. You know, Crucifixes soaked in urine and all that? But oddly enough, they're madly in love with Muslims. It's weird. But i'm willing to listen to a USMB Leftist explain it to us. I'm open-minded.



Did God give us our bodies and our fluids because he wanted us to be ashamed?  Why do you hate that some artist decided to use God's creation as a medium?  This is great art.  It's sick that you are too fucking stupid to appreciate it.


----------



## GHook93 (Sep 6, 2012)

Dick Tuck said:


> Newby said:
> 
> 
> > Dick Tuck said:
> ...



What a joke! In the Camp David accords they were offered 98% of the land they asked for and they STILL turned it down and started and intifada in response!


----------



## Dick Tuck (Sep 6, 2012)

paulitician said:


> Many on the Left have a strange love affair with Muslims, while at the same time expressing vile ignorant hatred towards Christians and Jews. I don't get it myself. Maybe a USMB Leftist can explain it? It's pretty bizarre.



God is not on anyones side.  She gave us freewill.  Scumbags on the right want to pervert this into perpetual war.


----------



## Saigon (Sep 6, 2012)

GHook93 said:


> What a joke! In the Camp David accords they were offered 98% of the land they asked for and they STILL turned it down and started and intifada in response!



No, that isn't true. 

They were offered 4 islands of land, which consitituted around 80% of the West Bank. 

They were also denied control of borders, ports, airspace and shipping, amongst other things. 

It was not a terrible deal - but neither was it a fair one.


----------



## GoneBezerk (Sep 6, 2012)

Look at the psycho rant by the left-wing scumbag. 



Dick Tuck said:


> GoneBezerk said:
> 
> 
> > DickSuck is the typical liberal scum that hates Christians, Jews and Israel.
> ...


----------



## paulitician (Sep 6, 2012)

Plasmaball said:


> paulitician said:
> 
> 
> > Many on the Left have a strange love affair with Muslims, while at the same time expressing vile ignorant hatred towards Christians and Jews. I don't get it myself. Maybe a USMB Leftist can explain it? It's pretty bizarre.
> ...



Just stating reality. And i'm willing to listen to your explanation. Why all the Left hate for Jews & Christians, but a love affair with Muslims? It just seems bizarre. Seriously, i'm willing to listen.


----------



## Saigon (Sep 6, 2012)

paulitician said:


> Why all the Left hate for Jews & Christians, but a love affair with Muslims? It just seems bizarre. Seriously, i'm willing to listen.



Start with an honest, coherent statement, and I am sure people will be willing to discuss it with you.

Start with childish nonsense, and you aren't going to get much discussion. 

Again, more Jews vote Dem than GOP, so you need to figure that into your statement.


----------



## paulitician (Sep 6, 2012)

Dick Tuck said:


> paulitician said:
> 
> 
> > Many on the Left have a strange love affair with Muslims, while at the same time expressing vile ignorant hatred towards Christians and Jews. I don't get it myself. Maybe a USMB Leftist can explain it? It's pretty bizarre.
> ...



Well, doesn't quite explain your weird hate for Christians & Jews and your love affair with Muslims. But nice try i guess.


----------



## Newby (Sep 6, 2012)

Saigon said:


> paulitician said:
> 
> 
> > Why all the Left hate for Jews & Christians, but a love affair with Muslims? It just seems bizarre. Seriously, i'm willing to listen.
> ...



And their stupidity will earn them what they deserve should they continue to do so after yesterday's very eye opening display at the DNC convention.


----------



## Dick Tuck (Sep 6, 2012)

GHook93 said:


> Dick Tuck said:
> 
> 
> > Newby said:
> ...



You're a lying scumbag.  They came close at Camp David, and that should have been a base of a real peace agreement.  The number wasn't 98%.  The Palestinians asked for no territory beyond the '67 borders.  It was at this point, where agreement was close that the scumbag Likud, led by the terrorist Sharon,  went out of its way to start the Intifada.  It's the scumbag right that wants perpetual war.  I want an Israeli state, secure in its borders, living in peace with its neighbors.


----------



## dilloduck (Sep 6, 2012)

Palestinians have been successfully portrayed as victims of Israeli oppression. Whether it is true or not doesn't matter. Israel has lost it's victim status and graduated to persecutor status. The left will always support the "victim".


----------



## Newby (Sep 6, 2012)

Dick Tuck said:


> GHook93 said:
> 
> 
> > Dick Tuck said:
> ...



Still no reason why they didn't make peace in 1967 then?  If I had been the Israeli's, I wouldn't have offered any of it back.


----------



## Dick Tuck (Sep 6, 2012)

paulitician said:


> Dick Tuck said:
> 
> 
> > paulitician said:
> ...



You're a complete liar and moron.  I have no hate for Christians, Jews, or Muslims.  I think we should all live in peace.  It's the right wing scumbag End Times Christians, in conjunction with radical right wing Likud Israelis, who want the state of perpetual war.

I admit my hate of those extremists.  Your post seems to be stupid enough to believe that they actually represent Christians and Jews.  The facts prove you have your head up your ass.


----------



## Plasmaball (Sep 6, 2012)

paulitician said:


> Plasmaball said:
> 
> 
> > paulitician said:
> ...



No, no your are not. You are just spewing more retard like normal.


----------



## paulitician (Sep 6, 2012)

Bottom line is, the Democrats tried to dump the Jews and Israel. And that says it all. American Jews need to take notice. Their own Party hates them. Seriously, it's true. They shouldn't be Uncle Tom sellouts. It's time to dump them.


----------



## WillowTree (Sep 6, 2012)

Katzndogz said:


> The left hates Israel because hatred of Jews is a long standing feeling in Europe and the left idolizes Europe.   What the left despises is the principles upon which the Judeo-Christian culture is based.  Which makes Jews hated first, but followed almost immediately by Christians.



It's a very good point you make. Here in the US we have two Anti Semetic factions. Muslims and Secular progressives. That's why what happened yesterday was an eye popping spectacle.


----------



## Saigon (Sep 6, 2012)

paulitician said:


> Bottom line is, the Democrats tried to dump the Jews and Israel. And that says it all. American Jews need to take notice. Their own Party hates them. Seriously, it's true. They shouldn't be Uncle Tom sellouts. It's time to dump them.



I think most Jews have a better handle on Israeli affairs than you do. Do you agree?

(btw, I am an ex-Israeli resident)


----------



## paulitician (Sep 6, 2012)

Dick Tuck said:


> paulitician said:
> 
> 
> > Dick Tuck said:
> ...



Yeah sure, you keep telling yourself that. You are a hateful bigot. You've expressed your irrational hate for Christians many times in the past. But that's cool with me. You are what you are. I can't change that. I was just asking you guys on the Left about all that weird hate for Christians & Jews, while having love affairs with Muslims. But if you don't want to be honest and explain it, so be it i guess.


----------



## WillowTree (Sep 6, 2012)

Palestinian National Charter (Covenant)






This document is the original  version of the Palestinian National Charter, agreed to by Palestine Liberation Organization  

*Before the Six day war, the Palestine Liberation Organization , founded in 1964 and led by Ahmed Shukhairy, had been instrumental in helping to provoke conflict. Shukhairy himself gave a speech at the U.N. describing graphically what the PLO would do to Israel and its Jewish inhabitants if 'it will be our privilege to strike the first blow*.' 

Shukhairy drafted a charter for the PLO that was ratified in 1964. In Arabic, the document is called "Al-Mithaq Al-Kawmee Al-Philisteeni." Mithaq was at first translated as covenant, but later the word "charter" was adopted. Palestinians claim that "Al Kawmee" is untranslatable. It evidently implies that Palestinians are less than a nation in their own right, and are part of the Arab nation or Ouma. In later years, the Palestinians adopted the designation "Shaabi" for the Palestinian people









The Palestinians are NOT the victims. they're the instigators. It is written within their Charter to DESTROY Israel.


----------



## WillowTree (Sep 6, 2012)

paulitician said:


> Dick Tuck said:
> 
> 
> > paulitician said:
> ...




He's ignorant as shit too.


----------



## dilloduck (Sep 6, 2012)

WillowTree said:


> Palestinian National Charter (Covenant)
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Try telling that to a democrat


----------



## paulitician (Sep 6, 2012)

Saigon said:


> paulitician said:
> 
> 
> > Bottom line is, the Democrats tried to dump the Jews and Israel. And that says it all. American Jews need to take notice. Their own Party hates them. Seriously, it's true. They shouldn't be Uncle Tom sellouts. It's time to dump them.
> ...



Possibly so, but it's clear their own Party despises them. Why did they try to dump em? That was crazy. American Jews better wake up. The Democratic Party is no longer their Party. Going the Uncle Tom route shouldn't be an option.


----------



## PoliticalChic (Sep 6, 2012)

Saigon said:


> > Yesterday many of us viewed the circular firing squad known as the Democrat Party.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Interesting that you felt the need to add the qualifier 'Honestly..." Is this a way of admitting that you
are usually not so?



I knew this would happen when they stopped teaching 'Logic...'

..The quote you've provided has no connection to the line you posted to reference same.


But, I'll admit, the question of why Jewish folk would support a party steeped in anti-religious sentiment, and a detrimental attitude toward Israel, is an interesting question.

I've considered all of the arguments, the love for Roosevelt, the identifications with the oppressed....but, I believe that will change.

My belief is based on the the excesses of Barack Hussein Obama (peace be on him) and his  gross and inept revealing of the party's inadequacies....


And you say?


----------



## Synthaholic (Sep 6, 2012)

_*Why Does The Left Hate Israel?  *_


Another cut-n-paste from *The Un-Thinker*!


----------



## paulitician (Sep 6, 2012)

WillowTree said:


> paulitician said:
> 
> 
> > Dick Tuck said:
> ...



Oh i know he's a hateful bigot, i was just taking a shot at him finally expressing a shred of honesty. He hates Christians & Jews, that's pretty obvious. But i was trying to go past that and get an honest explanation from someone on the Left as to why they hate Christians & Jews, while fawning all over Muslims. But i guess honesty is just too much to ask for sometimes.


----------



## PoliticalChic (Sep 6, 2012)

Saigon said:


> paulitician said:
> 
> 
> > Left Wing nutters just hate those mean ole Christians & Jews. You know, Crucifixes soaked in urine and all that? But oddly enough, they're madly in love with Muslims. It's weird. But i'm willing to listen to a USMB Leftist explain it to us. I'm open-minded.
> ...



Do you have a mirror?


----------



## Murf76 (Sep 6, 2012)

paulitician said:


> Left Wing nutters just hate those mean ole Christians & Jews. You know, Crucifixes soaked in urine and all that? But oddly enough, they're madly in love with Muslims. It's weird. But i'm willing to listen to a USMB Leftist explain it to us. I'm open-minded.



I wouldn't hold my breath waiting for a leftist to offer an honest explanation.  Bottom line, their position is clearly about _appeasement_.  They mistakenly believe that if we just give these people what they want, they'll  stop harassing the rest of the planet.  They won't.  

The Muslim world doesn't give a rat's ass about the Palestinian people.  If they did, they'd be working for peaceful resolution with Israel instead of rabble-rousing all the time.  And they do it for the same reason Hitler did.  Not because there's something intrinsically wrong with being Jewish, but because it's a focal point for negativity and hatred which can be used to unite the mob.  That's the way mobs work.  You've got to harness people's emotional energy in order to get them to follow you, and negative energy works best.  It doesn't require rational thinking.


----------



## Dick Tuck (Sep 6, 2012)

paulitician said:


> Bottom line is, the Democrats tried to dump the Jews and Israel. And that says it all. American Jews need to take notice. Their own Party hates them. Seriously, it's true. They shouldn't be Uncle Tom sellouts. It's time to dump them.



The fucking bottom line is that it was an American liberal President that pushed for the recognition of the State of Israel.  It was the right wingers in 1948 that opposed it.  The bottom line is that I (I only speak for me) supports a safe Israel, in established borders, and a path to peace.  Why do you jerk off to the concept of perpetual war?


----------



## Dick Tuck (Sep 6, 2012)

PoliticalChic said:


> Saigon said:
> 
> 
> > paulitician said:
> ...



Why do you love perpetual war?


----------



## PoliticalChic (Sep 6, 2012)

Plasmaball said:


> paulitician said:
> 
> 
> > Many on the Left have a strange love affair with Muslims, while at the same time expressing vile ignorant hatred towards Christians and Jews. I don't get it myself. Maybe a USMB Leftist can explain it? It's pretty bizarre.
> ...




Well, on display, once again, the primary directive of the Left: suspend, in any manner possible, opposition voices.


It demands the following historical quiz: where would that plan be most welcome, the United States of America, or the Union of Soviet Socialist Republics?



Don't try to respond, paint-boy....as it is way over your head, consider it merely rhetorical.


----------



## PoliticalChic (Sep 6, 2012)

Synthaholic said:


> _*Why Does The Left Hate Israel?  *_
> 
> 
> Another cut-n-paste from *The Un-Thinker*!




Everything looks grey to the color-blind.


----------



## WillowTree (Sep 6, 2012)

Dick Tuck said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> > Saigon said:
> ...





> This document is the original  version of the Palestinian National Charter, agreed to by Palestine Liberation Organization
> 
> Before the Six day war, the Palestine Liberation Organization , founded in 1964 and led by Ahmed Shukhairy, had been instrumental in helping to provoke conflict. Shukhairy himself gave a speech at the U.N. describing graphically what the PLO would do to Israel and its Jewish inhabitants if 'it will be our privilege to strike the first blow.'
> 
> Shukhairy drafted a charter for the PLO that was ratified in 1964. In Arabic, the document is called "Al-Mithaq Al-Kawmee Al-Philisteeni." Mithaq was at first translated as covenant, but later the word "charter" was adopted. Palestinians claim that "Al Kawmee" is untranslatable. It evidently implies that Palestinians are less than a nation in their own right, and are part of the Arab nation or Ouma. In later years, the Palestinians adopted the designation "Shaabi" for the Palestinian people


.


----------



## paulitician (Sep 6, 2012)

Not one honest Leftist here. Sad, very sad.


----------



## Saigon (Sep 6, 2012)

PoliticalChic said:


> Saigon said:
> 
> 
> > paulitician said:
> ...



I have no idea what you are talking about. 

And neither do you - otherwise you would use adult words. "Leftist"? Really?


----------



## PoliticalChic (Sep 6, 2012)

Dick Tuck said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> > Saigon said:
> ...



I'm willing to fight evil where-ever and whenever.

You do you fear confronting same?


But I appreciate how you've polished your language.


----------



## Saigon (Sep 6, 2012)

> But, I'll admit, the question of why Jewish folk would support a party steeped in anti-religious sentiment, and a detrimental attitude toward Israel, is an interesting question.



As I said earlier - I think most American Jews know more about Israel than you do.


----------



## PoliticalChic (Sep 6, 2012)

Saigon said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> > Saigon said:
> ...




Now I see why you felt the need to add "Honestly..." to your previous post.

You know exactly what I mean.


----------



## Synthaholic (Sep 6, 2012)

PoliticalChic said:


> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> > _*Why Does The Left Hate Israel?  *_
> ...


Well, we sure as hell know that the Right-wingers aren't color blind!


They see color VERY well.  Just look at where they are trying to disenfranchise voters.


----------



## PoliticalChic (Sep 6, 2012)

Saigon said:


> > But, I'll admit, the question of why Jewish folk would support a party steeped in anti-religious sentiment, and a detrimental attitude toward Israel, is an interesting question.
> 
> 
> 
> As I said earlier - I think most American Jews know more about Israel than you do.



I earnestly look forward to the day that I visit the Holy Land.

You've been there?


----------



## Synthaholic (Sep 6, 2012)

PoliticalChic said:


> Dick Tuck said:
> 
> 
> > PoliticalChic said:
> ...




Wow!  You really do believe you *are* SuperGirl!

How fucking pathetic!


----------



## paulitician (Sep 6, 2012)

Let's be honest, it's clear most American Jews value their Socialism/Communism agenda more than they do about their own Party despising them and Israel. Many American Jews just don't care about Israel. They've become cowardly Uncle Toms. And that is very sad, but it is what it is.


----------



## Saigon (Sep 6, 2012)

paulitician said:


> Let's be honest, it's clear most American Jews value their Socialism/Communism agenda more than they do about their own Party despising them and Israel. Many American Jews just don't care about Israel. They've become cowardly Uncle Toms. And that is very sad, but it is what it is.



Why then did one million Jews flee the Soviet Union?

You know, I'd be willing to bet you have never set foot in Israel. Am I right?


----------



## Saigon (Sep 6, 2012)

PoliticalChic said:


> Saigon said:
> 
> 
> > > But, I'll admit, the question of why Jewish folk would support a party steeped in anti-religious sentiment, and a detrimental attitude toward Israel, is an interesting question.
> ...



I lived there.


----------



## midcan5 (Sep 6, 2012)

Dick Tuck said:


> The fucking bottom line is that it was an American liberal President that pushed for the recognition of the State of Israel.  It was the right wingers in 1948 that opposed it.  The bottom line is that I (I only speak for me) supports a safe Israel, in established borders, and a path to peace.  Why do you jerk off to the concept of perpetual war?



Never confuse the partisan ideologues with history, they know nothing about it and instead pose rhetorical questions in which they give an answer that has no connection with reality. Creating an imaginary world is what righties do best, in power they fail as Bush II demonstrated so well. 

I still want to know how a person who got a religious exemption from the military now pretends he can run it?


----------



## francoHFW (Sep 6, 2012)

Questioning blind allegiance to a RW chickenhawk Israeli government on some questionble policies is hardly hate, dupes. and in no way communist, tin foil chumps.


----------



## Dick Tuck (Sep 6, 2012)

paulitician said:


> Not one honest Leftist here. Sad, very sad.



I don't want perpetual war, so I'm a dishonest leftist?  I suggest that your agenda is perpetual war, you simpleton pig fuck.


----------



## PoliticalChic (Sep 6, 2012)

Saigon said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> > Saigon said:
> ...


You're very lucky.

I hear that it is beautiful....that the past is honored,...that one can look at the landscape and see lush green up to where Israel ends....that an industrious, strong people thrive in the midst of a hostile sea.

True?

Hope to take my children there....


----------



## GoneBezerk (Sep 6, 2012)

Who cares.

You probably lived among the left-wing idiots in Israel too. The ones that don't care that they get shelled by their enemies because they are self-loathing pieces of shit like you.



Saigon said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> > Saigon said:
> ...


----------



## Katzndogz (Sep 6, 2012)

VaYank5150 said:


> Katzndogz said:
> 
> 
> > Israel has accepted the two state solution.  The Palestinians have rejected a two state solution.  The Palestinian solution is for one arab state to be called Israel-Palestine under shariah law with Jews having the same rights to live there as they do in any other arab state.
> ...



Obviously.  Israel has the absolute right to do whatever what is in their best interest.  Includin the sterlization of the palestinian territories.   They won't do that, but they should.


----------



## Dick Tuck (Sep 6, 2012)

paulitician said:


> Let's be honest, it's clear most American Jews value their Socialism/Communism agenda more than they do about their own Party despising them and Israel. Many American Jews just don't care about Israel. They've become cowardly Uncle Toms. And that is very sad, but it is what it is.



You call that honest?  You're an anti-semite pig.  Why do you hate Jews?

Did you switch gears, and turn on your Ron Paul engine?


----------



## Saigon (Sep 6, 2012)

Katzndogz said:


> VaYank5150 said:
> 
> 
> > Katzndogz said:
> ...



It's amazing how much fun genocide is when they are not your children denying. 


Luckily most Jews and Israelis know enough about Hitler to find your comment as sick as it is.


----------



## paulitician (Sep 6, 2012)

Many American Jews will now have to put aside their Socialism/Communism agendas, and move this issue to the forefront of their politics & lives. Their Party doesn't want them. It's time to face that reality.


----------



## Dick Tuck (Sep 6, 2012)

PoliticalChic said:


> Saigon said:
> 
> 
> > PoliticalChic said:
> ...



So why do you support perpetual war over a just peace in that area?


----------



## Saigon (Sep 6, 2012)

GoneBezerk said:


> Who cares.
> 
> You probably lived among the left-wing idiots in Israel too. The ones that don't care that they get shelled by their enemies because they are self-loathing pieces of shit like you.



Um...what? 

I must be self-hating  and left wing because I lived in Israel?


How fucked up are you?!


----------



## Saigon (Sep 6, 2012)

PoliticalChic said:


> Saigon said:
> 
> 
> > I lived there.
> ...



Thanks - I feel lucky, too!!

I think Israel is just wonderful. I love the people, and loved living there. And yes, they are very strong, industrious people. 

But we need to be fair here. I have also spent a lot of time in Lebanon, Syria and Palestinian Territories and they are also wonderful people. I have rarely experienced the warmth, openness and kindness I met in those countries. 

I am totally committed to a strong, peaceful Israel, but I believe that can only be achieved when they live alongside a strong, peaceful Palestine. 

Weird as it sounds - the two need each other.


----------



## GoneBezerk (Sep 6, 2012)

You come here with your left-wing viewpoint of a country based on a short stint there. I probably lived in Germany longer than you stayed in Israel and I don't claim to be a German citizen or speak for their internal politics.

See how that works? Dumbfuck.

So who cares if you lived or visited Israel, it doesn't cover up the fact that the Democraps are split in hating Israel and that the Arab/muslim world has spent decades trying to wipe Israel off the map.

Just because some liberal Jews in NYC don't like Israel doesn't mean they know shit about Israel's situation. Many Jews in the US only care about themselves, because they are typical liberals.



Saigon said:


> GoneBezerk said:
> 
> 
> > Who cares.
> ...


----------



## PoliticalChic (Sep 6, 2012)

GoneBezerk said:


> You come here with your left-wing viewpoint of a country based on a short stint there. I probably lived in Germany longer than you stayed in Israel and I don't claim to be a German citizen or speak for their internal politics.
> 
> See how that works? Dumbfuck.
> 
> ...



Actually, I asked the question, and was happy to receive that response from our friend Saigon.

I haven't seen indication that any of the three of us support the death of these folks....


----------



## Katzndogz (Sep 6, 2012)

Saigon said:


> Katzndogz said:
> 
> 
> > VaYank5150 said:
> ...



Palestininans strap suicide bombs onto their own children.  So while it is true that palestinian children are dying, it's also true that the palestinians are the ones killing them.   Can there be anything more disgusting than a palestinian father holding his son so that the child could be shot by a palestinian sniper and blamed on Israel?  No.  But that is exactly what happened to Mohammed Al-Dura.  

This is a war to the death.  It will not stop until one side or the other is wiped out.   The arabs understand this very well.  Israel must be annihilated.  Wiped off the face of the earth.    Their apologists not so much.


----------



## Synthaholic (Sep 6, 2012)

PoliticalChic said:


> Saigon said:
> 
> 
> > PoliticalChic said:
> ...




Not all of it - drive from Ben Gurion airport to the Egyptian border, and it's pretty slummy.


----------



## Synthaholic (Sep 6, 2012)

Katzndogz said:


> Saigon said:
> 
> 
> > Katzndogz said:
> ...



What is, after the OK City Murrah Building bombing (which housed a daycare center), non-Americans said:


*Americans set off bombs at their own daycare centers, killing their own children.  So while  it is true that American children are dying, it's also true that the Americans are the ones killing them.*


Would that be a fair and accurate statement?


----------



## Newby (Sep 6, 2012)

Synthaholic said:


> Katzndogz said:
> 
> 
> > Saigon said:
> ...



You're seriously implying that the children killed in that bombing were killed at the hands of their own parents? WTF is wrong with you?


----------



## paulitician (Sep 6, 2012)

See ya later Jewish Democrats, your Party just waved bye bye to ya.


----------



## Katzndogz (Sep 6, 2012)

Synthaholic said:


> Katzndogz said:
> 
> 
> > Saigon said:
> ...



Not really, because the parents of the children at the daycare center didn't strap suicide bombs on their own children.  Palestinian parents DO.  And not once, but many, many, MANY times.  I would not condemn the palestinian people because a deranged palestinian blew up a pizza place.  He was deranged.  It wasn't supported by the majority of palestinians.  But that's not what happens.   What happened was daily bombs until palestine was put on lock down.  It happened to pizza places, stores, buses, and even parks.   These acts are supported by the palestinians who praise the bombers and make them national heroes.   Every time a suicide bomber killed Jews, parents would bring in five more children to take their place.   And that did not happen in the Murrah bombing.


----------



## paulitician (Sep 6, 2012)

This Election just got a lot more interesting. American Jews will have their say on Election Day. All i can say is, this was a colossol blunder by the Democrats.


----------



## Newby (Sep 6, 2012)

Katzndogz said:


> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> > Katzndogz said:
> ...



Sad that it had to even be explained.  I would guess that most would understand that to begin with and not make such ridiculous comparisons to begin with.  There's a lot of stupid people in this world.


----------



## PoliticalChic (Sep 6, 2012)

paulitician said:


> This Election just got a lot more interesting. American Jews will have their say on Election Day. All i can say is, this was a colossol blunder by the Democrats.



Colossal.

And that term pales with respect to the mismanagement!


Juxtapose same with the kudos the '08 campaign received for 'brilliance.' (Not from me, though.)


My point...the removal of the planks at issue from the Democrat platform, was their version of Operation Barbarossa.

History buffs will get the reference.


----------



## bripat9643 (Sep 6, 2012)

Saigon said:


> What the hell is a "leftist"?



You.


----------



## freedombecki (Sep 6, 2012)

Dick Tuck said:


> You're a <Freudian Stage II reference omitted> idiot.  The question should be why the right wants perpetual war in the Middle East?  Why does the Republican Party support this Armageddon policy?   Why do most Israelis and Jews around the world, support a two state solution?


It's ludicrous to accuse anyone of wanting perpetual war, and it is also a bald-faced lying liar's methodology for strangling the truth out to gain power over people you fool, and it doesn't pass muster here, Mr. Tuck. 

What is it about the OP that you did not understand? You asked the question she stated an answer to on your third sentence. Somehow, leftist ethnic persons disassociate themselves from their roots and instead of supporting, jerk the carpet out from under the homeland of their forbears. We on the right don't know why that is, we just know that that generally, but not always is.

I can appreciate wanting to consider oneself better or superior to others, but in Israel, they're having rockets lobbed at them at regular intervals, and it's so frequent they started cataloging the kills and injuries to people who actually live in Israel.

Their adversaries caught on and learned from the Iraq situation in which the Islamofascist carried the same child's body around claiming a different offense in three dozen different locations with the same dead child before he was caught by a cameraman who remembered the child's clothing at another location, looked closer and noticed it was the same dead kid.

Now, it is commonplace for members of Hamas to do the same kind of dead-horse beating, copying Israel, and claiming "murders" for people who die, saving the corpses and heaping them on a pile when Israel retaliates.

Just how stupid do they think we are? And you guys play like this kind of balderdash does not go on, but it does go on.


----------



## salem.hills (Sep 6, 2012)

Newby said:


> Dick Tuck said:
> 
> 
> > You're a fucking idiot.  The question should be why the right wants perpetual war in the Middle East?  Why does the Republican Party support this Armageddon policy?   Why do most Israelis and Jews around the world, support a two state solution?
> ...



Yes they will never give Israel peace, and voted secretly many times and that proved it by being leaked out to ....its their bad


----------



## Darkwind (Sep 6, 2012)

Dick Tuck said:


> You're a fucking idiot.  The question should be why the right wants perpetual war in the Middle East?  Why does the Republican Party support this Armageddon policy?   Why do most Israelis and Jews around the world, support a two state solution?


No, that is not what the question is.

The question is a matter of honoring our commitment to an ally.

But there is little concept of loyalty with primates.


----------



## NYcarbineer (Sep 6, 2012)

paulitician said:


> This Election just got a lot more interesting. American Jews will have their say on Election Day. All i can say is, this was a colossol blunder by the Democrats.



LOL, a Ron Paul cult member is attacking someone ELSE for hating the Jews???

LOL


----------



## Moonglow (Sep 6, 2012)

PoliticalChic said:


> Yesterday many of us viewed the circular firing squad known as the Democrat Party.
> 
> The following gives context to the spectacle....
> 
> ...



Are we suppose to go down on Israel to show you how much the dems are like the GOP?

One of my long time Jewish friend that used to live in London, moved to Israel. I still talk to him and he loves living in Israel, a socialist nation.
They get alot of support from the dems that you claim hate Israel.What is it? About 60 billion?


----------



## Moonglow (Sep 6, 2012)

Darkwind said:


> Dick Tuck said:
> 
> 
> > You're a fucking idiot.  The question should be why the right wants perpetual war in the Middle East?  Why does the Republican Party support this Armageddon policy?   Why do most Israelis and Jews around the world, support a two state solution?
> ...



Is Isreal our only allie?


----------



## NYcarbineer (Sep 6, 2012)

The simpletons on the Right believe that if you're not a militarist, imperialist, neocon,

you must be anti-Semitic.


----------



## Moonglow (Sep 6, 2012)

But Israel does not have control of all Jeruselam, do they need another king like David to finish the job?


----------



## NYcarbineer (Sep 6, 2012)

Darkwind said:


> Dick Tuck said:
> 
> 
> > You're a fucking idiot.  The question should be why the right wants perpetual war in the Middle East?  Why does the Republican Party support this Armageddon policy?   Why do most Israelis and Jews around the world, support a two state solution?
> ...



Israel isn't an ally;  it's a dependent.


----------



## Dot Com (Sep 6, 2012)

NYcarbineer said:


> The simpletons on the Right believe that if you're not a militarist, imperialist, neocon,
> 
> you must be anti-Semitic.



^ that

The christians on the right want to bring about the destruction of israel to precipitate the 2nd- coming so they'll "pal @ w/ them" until that is achieved.


----------



## Moonglow (Sep 6, 2012)

NYcarbineer said:


> The simpletons on the Right believe that if you're not a militarist, imperialist, neocon,
> 
> you must be anti-Semitic.



But isn't that what GOPers' always do? Let Israel pull them aroung by the rings in their noses?


----------



## Moonglow (Sep 6, 2012)

freedombecki said:


> Dick Tuck said:
> 
> 
> > You're a <Freudian Stage II reference omitted> idiot.  The question should be why the right wants perpetual war in the Middle East?  Why does the Republican Party support this Armageddon policy?   Why do most Israelis and Jews around the world, support a two state solution?
> ...



How is Israel the land of *our* forbears(as you call it)?


----------



## BecauseIKnow (Sep 6, 2012)

Katzndogz said:


> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> > Katzndogz said:
> ...



That never happened and your blaming Muhammad al dura for killing his son? How mental are you? You have no knowledge on this subject


----------



## Saigon (Sep 6, 2012)

bripat9643 said:


> Saigon said:
> 
> 
> > What the hell is a "leftist"?
> ...



Right. And didn't you claim yesterday that fascim was left wing? 

You may not be the best person to comment on political theory!


----------



## Saigon (Sep 6, 2012)

paulitician said:


> Not one honest Leftist here. Sad, very sad.



You started with a dishonest and disingenuous statement and then asked "leftists" to debate it at that level. 

Present stronger positions and you might get more bites.


----------



## Moonglow (Sep 6, 2012)

Murf76 said:


> paulitician said:
> 
> 
> > Left Wing nutters just hate those mean ole Christians & Jews. You know, Crucifixes soaked in urine and all that? But oddly enough, they're madly in love with Muslims. It's weird. But i'm willing to listen to a USMB Leftist explain it to us. I'm open-minded.
> ...




How would you like it if the Native Americans got a large chunk of the USA returned to them?


----------



## Obamanation (Sep 6, 2012)

It's simple. Because half of them don't believe in God, and they sure aren't going to help in the defense of an ally whose entire basis for existing is God. Shoot, they barely show an interest in helping in the defense of freedom.


----------



## Moonglow (Sep 6, 2012)

Obamanation said:


> It's simple. Because half of them don't believe in God, and they sure aren't going to help in the defense of an ally whose entire basis for existing is God. Shoot, they barely show an interest in helping in the defense of freedom.



Are you a defender of freedom also?If so, how are you a defender of freedom?


----------



## Saigon (Sep 6, 2012)

Obamanation said:


> It's simple. Because half of them don't believe in God, and they sure aren't going to help in the defense of an ally whose entire basis for existing is God. Shoot, they barely show an interest in helping in the defense of freedom.



Israel does not exist to please god. 

Israel exists as a home for the Israeli people.


----------



## Obamanation (Sep 6, 2012)

Moonglow said:


> Obamanation said:
> 
> 
> > It's simple. Because half of them don't believe in God, and they sure aren't going to help in the defense of an ally whose entire basis for existing is God. Shoot, they barely show an interest in helping in the defense of freedom.
> ...




I'm not playing your silly baiting games. If you have something to say come out and say it.


----------



## Moonglow (Sep 6, 2012)

Obamanation said:


> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> > Obamanation said:
> ...



i did.


----------



## Obamanation (Sep 6, 2012)

Well, you will get no free lesson in Freedom from me. Perhaps if you understood Freedom, you wouldn't be so progressive.


----------



## Synthaholic (Sep 6, 2012)

Katzndogz said:


> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> > Katzndogz said:
> ...




Bullshit.


----------



## Billo_Really (Sep 7, 2012)

Newby said:


> How many times have the Palestinians been offered a two state solution??  They don't want an Israeli state, period.  They never will, and their sole reason for existance is to eventually annhilate the state of Israel and any Jews that live there.  Otherwise, there would have been peace 30 to 40 years ago, peace is not the goal, not for the Palestinians or any of their supporters.
> 
> And as far as the op goes, it's right on target, the left sides with the Palestinians in every way.


The Pals have accepted a two state solution, it's the Israeli's who don't want it.


----------



## Obamanation (Sep 7, 2012)

loinboy said:


> Newby said:
> 
> 
> > How many times have the Palestinians been offered a two state solution??  They don't want an Israeli state, period.  They never will, and their sole reason for existance is to eventually annhilate the state of Israel and any Jews that live there.  Otherwise, there would have been peace 30 to 40 years ago, peace is not the goal, not for the Palestinians or any of their supporters.
> ...



Yeah, a two-state solution that gives pals geographically high ground to make it easier to kill Jews and destroy Israel. Awful nice of them to be for peace and all...

pffft...


----------



## Moonglow (Sep 7, 2012)

Obamanation said:


> Well, you will get no free lesson in Freedom from me. Perhaps if you understood Freedom, you wouldn't be so progressive.



I have no doubt then that you fear avering your position.Are you here not to post anything but a position that is contrary to the thesis of the thread?

 I have and always will defend freedom, but as far as Israel goes they are doing fine, and I have never dissed them to the point of not supporting them.
 I am a veteran of the US Army and am very pro America, why, cause we are still a becon of hope and freedom in a world that seems to want to get here to enjoy the fruits of our system, and I support anyone that wishes to do so.
I defend the victims of bullies, and believe that opppression is best destroyed by force.
 Why can't you express youself in the same manner and get over your stage fright?


----------



## Billo_Really (Sep 7, 2012)

Obamanation said:


> Yeah, a two-state solution that gives pals geographically high ground to make it easier to kill Jews and destroy Israel. Awful nice of them to be for peace and all...
> 
> pffft...


The West Bank and Gaza are geographical high grounds?

Care to explain that in more detail?


----------



## Moonglow (Sep 7, 2012)

loinboy said:


> Obamanation said:
> 
> 
> > Yeah, a two-state solution that gives pals geographically high ground to make it easier to kill Jews and destroy Israel. Awful nice of them to be for peace and all...
> ...



Sometimes the Meditteranian Sea has high waves, by the Gaza strip


----------



## Moonglow (Sep 7, 2012)

Well Oblamanation, do you need money to tell me how you defend freedom??


----------



## Obamanation (Sep 7, 2012)

Moonglow said:


> Obamanation said:
> 
> 
> > Well, you will get no free lesson in Freedom from me. Perhaps if you understood Freedom, you wouldn't be so progressive.
> ...



Well, as you can see by the fact that I have posted strong opinons in many threads snce joining this site tonight, that stage fright is not an issue that I have. Refusing to be baited by a lefty is a different deal all together.

If you think Israel is doing fine you may want to ask the people of Israel how they feel, as they watch their neighbor's develop nukes and threaten to remove them from the face of the Earth.

I too am an Army Vet, who agrees with you on your fluff, but would never agree with totally open boarders. Besides, that has nothing to do with Freedom...


----------



## Billo_Really (Sep 7, 2012)

Moonglow said:


> Sometimes the Meditteranian Sea has high waves, by the Gaza strip


Kowabunga!


[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=e6DrMkLNYKw]Beach Boys live &#39;64 Little Deuce Coupe - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Moonglow (Sep 7, 2012)

Hang ten! Unless you don't have ten to hang with.


----------



## Obamanation (Sep 7, 2012)

Moonglow said:


> Well Oblamanation, do you need money to tell me how you defend freedom??



I'm not looking for money in payment. I was looking for you to be earnest in your approach. Tough for liberals I know....


----------



## Obamanation (Sep 7, 2012)

AMEU - Is the Two-State Solution Dead?

search the article for high ground --- As always palastine looks for military advantage as a peace solution. Not very peaceful.


----------



## Moonglow (Sep 7, 2012)

Obamanation said:


> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> > Well Oblamanation, do you need money to tell me how you defend freedom??
> ...



I was just asking you a question, and you have proven to me that you have no idea what you are talking about, and are for some reason skirting the issue. Do as you like it is a free country.


----------



## Moonglow (Sep 7, 2012)

I believe that Israel has a tiger by the tail and is afraid to let go.


----------



## Obamanation (Sep 7, 2012)

Moonglow said:


> Obamanation said:
> 
> 
> > Moonglow said:
> ...



Pretty sure it isn't a free Country, I have to to pay more and more every time your Lord Obama raises taxes on the middle class with another social program. Pretty sad, whe nthe President claims he is helping the middle class when in reality he is just helping the middle class join the poor.


----------



## Moonglow (Sep 7, 2012)

Obamanation said:


> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> > Obamanation said:
> ...



What new tax have you had to pay lately, or you won't answer?


----------



## Obamanation (Sep 7, 2012)

Moonglow said:


> I believe that Israel has a tiger by the tail and is afraid to let go.



Pretty sure that palastinians aren;t even the immediate threat. Israel needs a strong show of support on many fronts, and they are getting no help from the current president at all. Obama once again talks out of both sides of his mouth --- or more honestly, tells his constituants that he is pro-Israel, but NONE of his actions support that.


----------



## Obamanation (Sep 7, 2012)

Moonglow said:


> Obamanation said:
> 
> 
> > Moonglow said:
> ...



Obamacare is nothing but a tax on the middle class...

I don;t know why it is so difficult for liberals to understand --- EVERY penny the gov't spends is a tax on the middle class.


----------



## Moonglow (Sep 7, 2012)

Obamanation said:


> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> > I believe that Israel has a tiger by the tail and is afraid to let go.
> ...



60 bilion in aid is a show of no support? I am correct in my analysis that you are not very clear on your position.


----------



## Moonglow (Sep 7, 2012)

Obamanation said:


> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> > Obamanation said:
> ...



How much tax have you paid for Obamacare? 
So spending is taxation, 
okay.
And it is still a free country, taxes are part the social contract; 


> Social contract theory, nearly as old as philosophy itself, is the view that persons moral and/or political obligations are dependent upon a contract or agreement among them to form the society in which they live.



Social Contract Theory [Internet Encyclopedia of Philosophy]


----------



## Moonglow (Sep 7, 2012)

Obamanation said:


> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> > Obamanation said:
> ...



you can speak to people without being condensending. It's okay.


----------



## Moonglow (Sep 7, 2012)

Obamanation said:


> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> > I believe that Israel has a tiger by the tail and is afraid to let go.
> ...



So the 10 foot high wall that surround Gaza was built for the vista?


----------



## Obamanation (Sep 7, 2012)

Moonglow said:


> Obamanation said:
> 
> 
> > Moonglow said:
> ...



Yeah, Obama cuts aid to Israel for 2 years, then right before Romney heads there he offers new aid --- ironically -- during a presidential campaign. All this while starting up the infamous Obamaganda machines to suggest that Republicans would cut financial support to Israel entirely. 

...and they called Clinton "slick willy"...


----------



## Obamanation (Sep 7, 2012)

Moonglow said:


> Obamanation said:
> 
> 
> > Moonglow said:
> ...



I could, but YOU won't...  lol

I can tell you are not used to debating with people who not only know your games, but how to play them...


----------



## Obamanation (Sep 7, 2012)

Moonglow said:


> Obamanation said:
> 
> 
> > Moonglow said:
> ...



Sure they are, but that doesn't mean I want to pay 50% plus like the failed Euro-plans that obama is forming our future with.

The man gets elected telling us he will cut the deficit in half, and promptly looks for a way to double it. He tells you whatever he thinks you want to hear and then does whatever he wants to do. ...and you still drink the kool-aid...


----------



## ScienceRocks (Sep 7, 2012)

George Washington wouldn't want us fighting wars for other nations. Israel should fight for themselves.


----------



## Moonglow (Sep 7, 2012)

Obamanation said:


> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> > Obamanation said:
> ...



Oblama inherited a huge deficit from BushII, Look:
U.S. Federal Deficits, Presidents, and Congress


----------



## ScienceRocks (Sep 7, 2012)

Bush spent 5 trillion in 8 years
Obama 5.4 trillion in 3.5 years


----------



## Moonglow (Sep 7, 2012)

Obamanation said:


> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> > Obamanation said:
> ...



Can you state anything but bumper sticker ad hominem?


----------



## Moonglow (Sep 7, 2012)

Matthew said:


> Bush spent 5 trillion in 8 years
> Obama 5.4 trillion in 3.5 years



Link?


----------



## Obamanation (Sep 7, 2012)

Matthew said:


> George Washington wouldn't want us fighting wars for other nations. Israel should fight for themselves.



...and you want to act like Isael wouldn;t fight for themselves... lol

Oh my....

Yeah, because it's not like we went to France looking for help or anything?? You are obvously way out of your realm here. You support your allies --- and I am not looking for a war at all. When you are America, just a firm talking to does the trick very often. Of course when your president is more concerned with breaking bread with your enemies than sticking up for you allies it's easy to lose your cred.


----------



## Obamanation (Sep 7, 2012)

Moonglow said:


> Obamanation said:
> 
> 
> > Moonglow said:
> ...



do you have a point? We know that. We also know that Obama said he would cut THAT deficit in half in one term. Instead, he spent our future earnings at twice the rate of Bush2.


----------



## Obamanation (Sep 7, 2012)

Moonglow said:


> Matthew said:
> 
> 
> > Bush spent 5 trillion in 8 years
> ...



Although poorly worded, (not spent but added to the debt) --- He doesn't need a link --- that is common knowledge not disputed by the left at all....

If it is --- you provide the link!


----------



## Obamanation (Sep 7, 2012)

Moonglow said:


> Obamanation said:
> 
> 
> > Moonglow said:
> ...




Please, I have refuted everything you have posted with hard facts and good logic. If I want to throw the common talking points in there - I've earned it --- You can't topple them either....


----------



## Moonglow (Sep 7, 2012)

Obamanation said:


> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> > Obamanation said:
> ...


Proof? Or are you jsut opinionated,  and you can't find anything to back your position?


----------



## Obamanation (Sep 7, 2012)

Anyone who reads this thread can see that you got owned at every step Moonglow - and your final act is to challange common knowledge facts undeputed by even the left (attempting to get me to research what you already know to be facts) -- alluding to me as dilusional and crazy --- and accusining me of being condesending...

So you lost on every front and resort to attacking me personally. Typical left -- you could have written Obama's acceptance speech -- soon you will be listening to his concession speech.


----------



## Lakhota (Sep 7, 2012)

> Why Does The Left Hate Israel?



I didn't know the left "hated" Israel.  There's a big difference between hating Israel and being tired of having it constantly thrown in our face.


----------



## Lakhota (Sep 7, 2012)

> *Vanishing the Palestinians*
> 
> _by GHADA KARMI_
> 
> When the Zionists decided in 1897 to establish a Jewish state in Palestine, the Jews of Vienna despatched a delegation to examine the country for its suitability. The delegation reported back as follows: "the bride is beautiful but she is married to another man". They had found that Palestine to their dismay was already inhabited by another people. And this has been Zionisms central problem ever since. How to "vanish the Palestinians" and get an empty land? The latest manifestation of this imperative is the barrier wall, which Israel is currently building to separate and enclose Palestinian towns and villages in the lands it occupied after 1967. There are those who rightly point to the walls illegality and infringement of human rights. And the International Court of Justice has just affirmed this view resoundingly in its ruling, passed on 9.7.04 by 14 of the 15 judges, that the wall was an illegal structure when in the occupied Palestinian territories and that Israel would have to tear it down and make restitution for the damage it has caused to thousands of Palestinians. This position is entirely valid, but critics, in my view, have missed one crucial aspect of the walls purpose, which is, to "vanish" the Palestinians, to make them so invisible that Israelis can go on pretending that there is no "other man".



More: Vanishing the Palestinians » Counterpunch: Tells the Facts, Names the Names

A Synopsis of the Israel/Palestine Conflict

The Origin of the Palestine-Israel Conflict

Maps

Israel/Palestine: Refugees and Ethnic Cleansing

Jewish State: What it means & why all the controversy

Terrorism in Israel and Palestine

Religion in the Holy Land

The History of US-Israel Relations

The New Fusion: The Likud And The GOP - The Dish | By Andrew Sullivan - The Daily Beast

Jordan is not Palestine - Focus - Al Jazeera English

True Torah Jews Against Zionism

A Website for Seekers of Truth

Book review: *"Married to Another Man"* | The Electronic Intifada


----------



## Moonglow (Sep 7, 2012)

Obamanation said:


> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> > Matthew said:
> ...



it has been, like you.


----------



## Moonglow (Sep 7, 2012)

> Likewise, Obama took office in the middle of, by far, the biggest-deficit year in history, dealing with two wars and the most severe recession since the 1930's; it would have been remarkable if the deficit hadn't decreased during his term. What is surprising in Obama's case is that the decrease in deficits has continued, and even accelerated, rather than being a one-year "blip" due to repayment of bailout loans and the like. The deficit decrease of 2011 may be due in part to the debt-ceiling standoff in April and May and the short-term measures taken at that time to avoid default; we'll see whether it continues in 2012.



U.S. Federal Deficits, Presidents, and Congress


----------



## Moonglow (Sep 7, 2012)

> The first two full fiscal years of the Obama presidency have seen unprecedented decreases in deficits: more in two years, after adjusting for inflation, than in Truman's eight years, and twice as much as in Clinton's eight years. If this trend were to continue -- and I don't know how likely that is -- the Federal budget would run a substantial surplus in fiscal 2014-2015.



U.S. Federal Deficits, Presidents, and Congress


----------



## Moonglow (Sep 7, 2012)

> The first seven years of the G.W. Bush presidency increased the deficit by almost twice as much as the 32 years from JFK through G.H.W.Bush combined, and somewhat more than the 24 years from Harding through FDR combined (in inflation-adjusted dollars).





> If one includes fiscal year 2008-2009 as part of the G.W. Bush administration (consistent with my treatment of all other administrations), that administration oversaw 3.5 times as much increase in Federal budget deficits as Presidents Kennedy through G.H.W.Bush put together.



U.S. Federal Deficits, Presidents, and Congress


----------



## Obamanation (Sep 7, 2012)

Why does the left always parse truth in an attempt to try to make themselves look good?

Obama promised to cut the national debt in half added over 5 trillion to it, and then blamed bush...

Nice, but didn't Obama know what the national debt was when he made the promise? You can claim for him stupidity, or failure --- whichever is fine as long as he owns up to it. It true liberal form though - he shows ZERO accounability.


----------



## Moonglow (Sep 7, 2012)

Moonglow said:


> > The first two full fiscal years of the Obama presidency have seen unprecedented decreases in deficits: more in two years, after adjusting for inflation, than in Truman's eight years, and twice as much as in Clinton's eight years. If this trend were to continue -- and I don't know how likely that is -- the Federal budget would run a substantial surplus in fiscal 2014-2015.
> 
> 
> 
> U.S. Federal Deficits, Presidents, and Congress



He's doing a damn better job than republicants


----------



## Obamanation (Sep 7, 2012)

Moonglow said:


> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> > > The first two full fiscal years of the Obama presidency have seen unprecedented decreases in deficits: more in two years, after adjusting for inflation, than in Truman's eight years, and twice as much as in Clinton's eight years. If this trend were to continue -- and I don't know how likely that is -- the Federal budget would run a substantial surplus in fiscal 2014-2015.
> ...



So, it's ok that he made a list a mile long and kept virtually NONE of his promises --- as long as you can attack Bush2... I see

Also, it's pretty funny that you got your butt whipped on the God/Israel topic so you attempted to change it something you thought you could win...

Well, I'm not defending Bush --- for sure not defending him on spending like a liberal - but to suggest Obama has done better on spending than the right is just out and out foolishness and you know it as well as EVERYONE else - It's like trying to argue that the moon is bigger than the sun. You may be able to find a picture that suggests there is some truth to it but when push comes to shove we all know the moon is smaller.


----------



## Lakhota (Sep 7, 2012)

PolitiFact | The Obameter: Campaign Promises that are Promise Kept


----------



## Obamanation (Sep 7, 2012)

Lakhota said:


> PolitiFact | The Obameter: Campaign Promises that are Promise Kept



Have you read those?  LMAO!!!

Yeah, keep positing your propaganda --- It only strengthens the arguement against him.

I love it!


----------



## PoliticalChic (Sep 7, 2012)

Lakhota said:


> PolitiFact | The Obameter: Campaign Promises that are Promise Kept



Did you know that politifact is a left-wing creation?


No?



1. *"PolitiFacts liberal bias, *yet again (Arizona law; Climategate)
By: barrypopik (Diary)  |  May 13th at 04:43 AM  |  0

PolitiFact this week judged statements about the Arizona immigration law and Climategate. Guess what side these fact-checkers chose? If you guessed Progressive/Democrat, youre a winner!
PolitiFacts liberal bias, yet again (Arizona law; Climategate) | RedState

2. *'PolitiFact is not that honest fact-checker. *And these arent isolated cases. Once widely regarded as a unique, rigorous and reasonably independent investigator of political claims, PolitiFact now declares conservatives wrong three times more often than liberals. More pointedly, the journalism organization concludes that conservatives have flat out lied nine times more often than liberals.'
PolitiFact bias: Does the GOP tell nine times more lies than left? Really? - Conservative News

3. *PolitiFact.com is a project operated by the Tampa Bay Times,...also known as the St. Petersburg Times,*
"The Tampa Bay Times, previously named the St. Petersburg Times,..."
Tampa Bay Times - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


4. 'In 2003, the Pittsburgh Post-Gazette described the *St. Petersburg Times as a "usually liberal" newspaper.*'http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Tampa_Bay_Times


----------



## MarcATL (Sep 12, 2012)

Moonglow said:


> Murf76 said:
> 
> 
> > paulitician said:
> ...


Why am I not surprised that this question was COMPLETELY ignored?


----------



## Obamanation (Sep 12, 2012)

MarcATL said:


> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> > Murf76 said:
> ...



Shoot, I'd give them New York and Cali in a heart beat. One caveat - New Yorkers have to move out eastward and californians have to move out westward, to create empty land for them.


----------



## daphillenium (Sep 12, 2012)

The left doesn't hate. The left is filled with people from all faiths and backgrounds. Most of the hate I've seen has come from the right.


----------



## Obamanation (Sep 12, 2012)

daphillenium said:


> The left doesn't hate. The left is filled with people from all faiths and backgrounds. Most of the hate I've seen has come from the right.



Cool - I'd love to hear examples please!  Tell me about all that Christians "hate"!


----------



## Saigon (Sep 12, 2012)

Obamanation said:


> daphillenium said:
> 
> 
> > The left doesn't hate. The left is filled with people from all faiths and backgrounds. Most of the hate I've seen has come from the right.
> ...



He didn't say Christian - he said Right. The two words are not syonnyms.

I don't think this board lacks for examples of right wing hatred...towards blacks, towards Muslims, towards liberals, towards gays..some threads here are just Stormfront minus the willingness to admit to being a crypto-fascist.


----------



## Obamanation (Sep 12, 2012)

Saigon said:


> Obamanation said:
> 
> 
> > daphillenium said:
> ...



Yeah, me and the DNC are gonna totally disagree with you on that. You heard to vote to remove God from the DNC platform. Everyone did! Obviiously the only reason it's there for the political advantage.

Still - no examples of hate from the right...

It's just an illusion -- but it was a decent attempt at taking us off topic -- I see you lefties like to do that when you are obviously in the wrong.


----------



## Billo_Really (Sep 12, 2012)

I don't hate Israel.  

I just have no intention of kissing their ass, like a lot of people love to do around here.


----------



## Pinocchio (Sep 12, 2012)

If Israel attacks Iran, Iran will strike back and there will be a big hit to the economy.

Two months before the election, the Reps know this and are trying to egg this on to unseat the Dems.

The Dems will deal with Iran after the election, but they aren't that dumb to do it now.


----------



## waltky (Sep 12, 2012)

Granny says is `cause dey's a buncha...

... Bible-hatin', terrorist-sympathizin, gay-supportin', puddin'-headed...

... yankee media-type lib'rals.


----------



## Billo_Really (Sep 12, 2012)

Pinocchio said:


> If Israel attacks Iran, Iran will strike back and there will be a big hit to the economy.
> 
> Two months before the election, the Reps know this and are trying to egg this on to unseat the Dems.
> 
> The Dems will deal with Iran after the election, but they aren't that dumb to do it now.


An attack on Iran will put the US in a direct military confrontation with Russia, which has the possibility of resulting in the end of all life on planet earth.  Do any of these moronic war hawks know the dangerous road they want us to go down?  We wouldn't be facing suicide bombers, we'd be facing real bombers.  And we wouldn't be dealing with mythical WMD's of Iraq, we'd be dealing with real WMD's that could hit this country in less than a half hour.  WMD's that are the same as our WMD's.  We wouldn't be facing some bullshit Islamic threat, we'd be facing a real threat from militaries as advanced as ours with just as much firepower we have.


----------



## Pinocchio (Sep 12, 2012)

Good point.  Thanks for the bigger picture.


----------



## JoeB131 (Sep 12, 2012)

PoliticalChic said:


> Yesterday many of us viewed the circular firing squad known as the Democrat Party.
> 
> The following gives context to the spectacle....
> 
> ...



Actually, ignoring all of your OCD Bullshit, there is a reason why sensible people left and right have a concern about Zionism. 

Because Apartheid is just as wrong when practiced on religous grounds as racial ones.  

Most of the world is repulsed by Israel and its behavior.  Only because of the NeoCons who see it as abase for imperial adventures and Funditarded Christians whose bizarre interpretation of the bible support it are we engaging in this stupidity.  

And eventually, Israel will be wiped off the map, and good riddance.


----------



## Two Thumbs (Sep 12, 2012)

The murder victims of the USS Liberty come to mind.

The vast amounts of money and supplies we give them.


Seriously, why does anyone tolerate them as an ally like that?


----------



## AceRothstein (Sep 12, 2012)

Why does the right think what is best for Israel is best for the United States?  The US needs to put it's own interests before those of Israel.


----------



## daphillenium (Sep 12, 2012)

Obamanation said:


> Saigon said:
> 
> 
> > Obamanation said:
> ...



No examples of hate from the right? How about people holding up signs that say God hates fags. How about the temple shooting that we had a few months ago. Extreme right winger there. 

Anyway, no it wasn't there for political advantage only. Like I said before the Democratic party represents all American's, not just Christians as the GOP does. Therefore, it could have been offensive to include God in the platform for those in the party that are different religions or even atheist. I'm a Christian and I believe God gave us our free will. He knows that if you force yourself upon someone you don't get back love. I believe it's our job as Christians to spread the word using the Church and as parents. I don't think it's the job of the government to force God upon those that don't believe what I do. Therefore I cannot knock the Dems for their DNC stir up that happened.


----------



## PoliticalChic (Sep 12, 2012)

daphillenium said:


> Obamanation said:
> 
> 
> > Saigon said:
> ...





"...from the right? How about people holding up signs that say God hates fags."

Let's see how little effort it takes to *show what a fool.....i.e., reliable Democrat voter...you are, shall we?*

1. Equipped with the same level of insight and intellect as any other *Pavlovian canine,* you salivate to the sound of the bell....or yell 'bad, evil' at the mention of the Right, or Republicans.

Proof: the above quote from your post.


2. "The Westboro Baptist Church (WBC) is an American, Independent Baptist church known for its extreme ideologies, especially those against homosexuality....It is headed by Fred Phelps ...holding signs stating that "God Hates Israel", "Jews Killed Jesus",...
Westboro Baptist Church - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


a.  Their website is "God Hates Fags."
Westboro Baptist Church Home Page


3. But..*.you ignorant fool*....they are not Right-wing:

"Phelps ran for governor of Kansas *as a Democrat in 1990, 1994, and 1998.*[9] Phelps received 31% of the vote in Kansas's 1992 *Democratic Party* primary for U.S. Senate.[10] In 1993 and 1997,[11][12] Phelps ran for mayor of Topeka. He *supported Al Gore in the 1988 primaries. *... Phelps has been an extremely vocal *critic of President George W. Bush and former Vice President Dick Cheney,* calling Bush "A Bible pervert." 
Fred Phelps - Conservapedia



Once again....*they don't come any dumber than the 'reliable Democrat voters.'*



BTW....every presidential assassin in the history of the nation has been a liberal- or has not been associated with a political outlook- none were right-wingers.


*Moron.*


----------



## Katzndogz (Sep 12, 2012)

The reason we should support Israel is because Israel is struggling for existence against a common enemy, which is radical islam.   We are allies in this war.  We share common values that radical islam does not share.  One of those is freedom of religion.  That's why the left is free to put swastikas on synagogues without fear of rioting by Jews but cowers under the bed when someone else hurts the religious feelings of muslims.


----------



## Billo_Really (Sep 12, 2012)

Katzndogz said:


> The reason we should support Israel is because Israel is struggling for existence against a common enemy, which is radical islam.   We are allies in this war.  We share common values that radical islam does not share.  One of those is freedom of religion.  That's why the left is free to put swastikas on synagogues without fear of rioting by Jews but cowers under the bed when someone else hurts the religious feelings of muslims.


Struggling?

They're the only nuclear power in the ME!

Struggling my ass!


----------



## Dick Tuck (Sep 12, 2012)

AceRothstein said:


> Why does the right think what is best for Israel is best for the United States?  The US needs to put it's own interests before those of Israel.



I don't hate Israel.  I support the people, and their right of statehood.

I spit on the right wing Likud, and their expansionism, oppression of the occupied areas, and their regional neocolonialism.  Most Jews seem to agree with me.


----------



## daphillenium (Sep 13, 2012)

PoliticalChic said:


> daphillenium said:
> 
> 
> > Obamanation said:
> ...



Do you really think that one Church were the only people that hold up signs like that? Also, ever heard of Timothy McVeigh? 

"Right-wing extremists have committed at least eight lethal terrorist attacks in the United States that have resulted in the deaths of nine people since 9/11, according to data compiled by the New America Foundation. Another FBI study reported that between January 1, 2007, and October 31, 2009, white supremacists were involved in 53 acts of violence, 40 of which were assaults directed primarily at African-Americans, seven of which were murders and the rest of which were threats, arson and intimidation.[11]"


----------



## PoliticalChic (Sep 13, 2012)

daphillenium said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> > daphillenium said:
> ...



It wasn't necessary for you to prove how very stupid you are with a second feculent post.

Trust me, I got the aroma the first time.

I don't plan to waste time re-explaining reality to you, as you are ill-equipped to handle same: outlining this complex situation to you would be like putting an elevator in an out-house.


----------



## francoHFW (Sep 13, 2012)

Actually, intelligent people aren't too crazy about the chickenhawk, confrontational RW Israeli gov't- including half of Israel.


----------



## PoliticalChic (Sep 13, 2012)

francoHFW said:


> Actually, intelligent people aren't too crazy about the chickenhawk, confrontational RW Israeli gov't- including half of Israel.



When your expert opinion is necessary, I'll be sure to knock on the broom closet.


----------



## francoHFW (Sep 13, 2012)

You're a great example of why Ann Coulter is totally FOS, and very wealthy.


----------



## PoliticalChic (Sep 13, 2012)

francoHFW said:


> You're a great example of why Ann Coulter is totally FOS, and very wealthy.



Who told you that I was very wealthy???

Has Jeeves been talking again????


----------



## Saigon (Sep 13, 2012)

Dick Tuck said:


> AceRothstein said:
> 
> 
> > Why does the right think what is best for Israel is best for the United States?  The US needs to put it's own interests before those of Israel.
> ...



Absolutely - at least one third of Israelis support the idea of an independent Palestinian state, and another third are generally on the fence. 

The hardliners in the U tend to be so hardline because they have never set foot in Israel and have no idea what its like.


----------



## PoliticalChic (Sep 14, 2012)

Saigon said:


> Dick Tuck said:
> 
> 
> > AceRothstein said:
> ...



How about 'right of return'?


----------



## LilOlLady (Sep 14, 2012)

Left don't hate Israel, they just don't worship the Israel. Israel is no friend of ours. The Right believe the bible say Isreal is GOD' chosen and any thing Isreal does must be supported. BS. The left knows the different. The land Israel on on does not belong to Isreal. It was stolen.


----------



## Clementine (Jan 22, 2013)

SniperFire said:


> The communists, AKA the Democrat party, need to bring down the Judea-Christian culture.
> 
> We have seen this all before.
> 
> It ends ugly.




That's it in a nutshell.    I'm still trying to understand their love of the Muslim Brotherhood and other radicals.   They are so sympathic toward Muslim terrorists, yet the hatred toward Egypt is intense.   I think there is plenty of hate toward America by the left, too.  

They condemn everything Israel does and could care less that they've been our allies for so long.    They embrace those who have been our enemies and they steal plenty from the tax payers to send billions in aid to those countries.

Christianity is blasted on a daily basis, as is capitalism, and now our constitution is under assault.  

I can only conclude that our enemies have migrated here with the intent of destroying us from within.


----------



## bripat9643 (Jan 22, 2013)

francoHFW said:


> Actually, intelligent people aren't too crazy about the chickenhawk, confrontational RW Israeli gov't- including half of Israel.



So defending yourself against vicious murdering thugs is "confrontational?"

I just love the way you turds use words.


----------



## Political Junky (Jan 23, 2013)

PoliticalChic said:


> Yesterday many of us viewed the circular firing squad known as the Democrat Party.
> 
> The following gives context to the spectacle....
> 
> ...


Why did Nixon hate Jews?


----------



## thanatos144 (Jan 23, 2013)

The left hate Jews and American Jews forget that Nazi were socialists...


----------



## Political Junky (Jan 23, 2013)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dbFzpq343s8&feature=fvwp&NR=1]Richard Nixon Phone Call - Blacks and Jews - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## thanatos144 (Jan 23, 2013)

Political Junky said:


> Richard Nixon Phone Call - Blacks and Jews - YouTube



What a old white man being a racist???? Hey what about Wallace? Or John Fitzgerald Kennedy? You know the president that voted against civil rights when a senator? Or LBJ or Wilson or The old democrats that created the KKK???????


----------



## Dubya (Jan 23, 2013)

PoliticalChic said:


> Yesterday many of us viewed the circular firing squad known as the Democrat Party.
> 
> The following gives context to the spectacle....
> 
> ...



I would say you support that article, because you choose to see the world in that partisan way. I've always been a supporter of Israel, but like many Jewish people, I know that in order to eventually have peace some kind of agreement, it is going to have to be worked out over the occupied territories. Now, don't get me wrong, I am rather hawkish when it comes to war. I would have dropped leaflets over Gaza telling the people, if they hear a missile fired, get the hell out of there as fast as you can because there is a bomb coming. If they tried to fire another missile from that area, they'd be doing it in a crater. I'd already have my bombers in the air and drop one on that location as fast as I could. I would explain in the leaflet that if the people had a problem with that, take it up with whomever is shooting the missile at us. I would explain any location shooting a missile at us will be targeted and they aren't going to be little bombs, but big bombs. I would leave it up to the people of Gaza to insist on distance between the people and those shooting off missiles. That means they would have to be out in the open and could be attacked before setting up the missile for launch. 

I don't see much difference between the two parties and their relationship with Israel. The GOP tries to make something out of it, but only partisans buy that crap. From what I've seen the people looking for solutions run the spectrum in Israel and the United States. I think the United States treats Israel as an ally and from my personal experience I know the whole base at Camp Lejeune was put on allert during the Yom Kippur War. To me that says the United States is going to cover Israel's back. Partisan politics, particularly from the right likes to make a lot to do about nothing. They feel Florida slipping away, so they lie and try to go after the Jewish vote. That's all it boils down to and has nothing to do with our strategic interests in Israel. Israel is the only country in that area with nuclear weapons and it doesn't menace anyone with their power. Now while the partisans are playing their games, there is something to think about. Iran is a ticking nuclear time bomb and even with it's economy in a shambles, it doesn't show signs of letting up on nuclear weapons development. I don't think we have those 4 more years of Obama left before something will have to be done. The world has time, but I don't think there is that much time left to safely deal with that situation.

Events in the world have already been set in motion to test the integrity of your article. It's going to be interesting how it plays out, because I don't think Israel can take on those hardened sites by itself with conventional weapons. They would have to knock out the air defense to get to the sites and I doubt they have or can deliver a bunker buster bomb. They could drop a penetrating small nuclear device though and that would do the trick.


----------



## BlindBoo (Jan 23, 2013)

They don't.  What is the benefit in convincing yourselves that they do?


----------



## PoliticalChic (Jan 23, 2013)

BlindBoo said:


> They don't.  What is the benefit in convincing yourselves that they do?



You never tire of proving that you are blind, at least politically.
As you are clearly not very educated, perhaps the following will serve as a palliative.

From "Terror and Liberalism," Berman, chapter six:

1.	In the manner that would be familiar to anyone familiar with the history of the French anti-war Socialists, people around the world rushed to find theories that explained that apparent mass pathologies were not actually pathologies, and terror tactics were reasonable and explicable- perhaps even admirable. Islamist ideology was not actually Islamist ideology. Hamas was not Hamas, and, in fact, the goal of suicide bombers was actually a moderate and plausible two-state partition. After all, terror is merely a pressure tactic.

a.	Suicide was simply the sign that Palestinians could no longer endure life without a state of their own.

b.	Israels religious fanatics, by seizing land for settlements, had driven masses of Palestinians out of their minds.

c.	Each new act of suicide and murder testified as to how oppressive the Israelis were.

d.	Every new atrocity produced a search for new accusations against Israel.



2.	Whatever declension of tropes were offered, they centered on some definition of Zionism that presented it as other than a program of national self-determination for Jews.

a.	Zionism is racism, and held up in comparison with the white Republic of South Africa, both practitioners of apartheid.  For this one, one must overlook the non-European Jews, and pretend that Israels European Jews were colonial settlers rather than refugees.

b.	Yet, this trope fails to explain suicide terror in the trope, as even the worst white racism in South Africa, resistance never slipped into this lowest level of nihilism. 




3.	It became necessary, then, to move to an angrier trope: Israel, a Nazi entity, so devoted to evil that suicide murder becomes an understandable reaction. Of course, one must overlook the fact that Arab nationalism favored Nazism well into the 60s.

a.	It was even more difficult to see the Israelis as Nazis given the relatively civilized military tactics of house-to-house fighting, in Jenin in 2002, for example, which cost 23 Israeli lives, vs. 52 Palestinians. (Second Intifada - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia).  Certainly not a Russian-style Grozny battle.  The 19992000 battle of Grozny was the siege and assault of the Chechen capital Grozny by Russian forces, lasting from late 1999 to early 2000. The siege and fighting left the capital devastated. In 2003 the United Nations called Grozny the most destroyed city on Earth. http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Battle_of_Grozny_(1999–2000)

b.	And, with the alacrity of a firehouse dog responding to a bell, there were folks all around the world leaping to conflate Jenin and Auschwitz, and the like. I just tried the terms together and got 17,500 hits on google. How difficult to believe that a rational logic governs the world.


----------



## ZimothyTahn (Jan 23, 2013)

why conservatives hate puppies?

oh, isn't the point of this stupid fucking thread, started by a stupid fucking moron, to just say dumb shit that isn't true about political groups?


----------



## PoliticalChic (Jan 23, 2013)

ZimothyTahn said:


> why conservatives hate puppies?
> 
> oh, isn't the point of this stupid fucking thread, started by a stupid fucking moron, to just say dumb shit that isn't true about political groups?



What a brilliant post!

Public school grad?


----------



## ZimothyTahn (Jan 23, 2013)

PoliticalChic said:


> ZimothyTahn said:
> 
> 
> > why conservatives hate puppies?
> ...



a lot of brilliant people came out of public schools, you elitist bitch. i didn't realize you paid for intelligence. clearly if you did, you overbought and under-performed.

let me answer your question again: the left doesn't hate israel. we just don't think they shit ice cream. you do. therefore you're a doe-eyed fool who believes only one side of the story and that's all you listen to. oh wait, just like everything else in conservativeland.


----------



## PoliticalChic (Jan 23, 2013)

ZimothyTahn said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> > ZimothyTahn said:
> ...



Profanity is the effort of a feeble mind to express itself forcefully.
So you've been taught neither subject matter nor manners.

"...a lot of brilliant people came out of public schools"

No doubt, true.


But you're not one of 'em.


----------



## Mr. Shaman (Jan 23, 2013)

PoliticalChic said:


> Yesterday many of us viewed the circular firing squad known as the Democrat Party.
> 
> The following gives context to the spectacle....
> 
> ...





> *01/23/2013*
> 
> *Netanyahu Emerges Weakened*​
> "The 20% of Israelis of Palestinian heritage do not usually vote in larger numbers. They face so much discrimination that it is hard to convince them that anything good can come from an Israeli election. Moreover, the Israeli Right keeps trying to throw elected Arab parliament members out of parliament, sending a signal that even when Palestinian-Israelis do join in the process, attempts will be made to blunt their influence.
> ...


----------



## yidnar (Jan 23, 2013)

PoliticalChic said:


> Yesterday many of us viewed the circular firing squad known as the Democrat Party.
> 
> The following gives context to the spectacle....
> 
> ...


Israel is the birth place of 3 major religions .the destruction of Israel would [in their eyes prove the Bible wrong].it would delegitimize the lefts biggest enemy [white Christians].


----------



## Lakhota (Jan 23, 2013)




----------



## Soggy in NOLA (Jan 23, 2013)

ZimothyTahn said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> > ZimothyTahn said:
> ...



Nice..... I bet your a hoot to be around in person.


----------



## ZimothyTahn (Jan 23, 2013)

PoliticalChic said:


> ZimothyTahn said:
> 
> 
> > PoliticalChic said:
> ...



oh bitch puhleeeeeeez. false piety is the hallmark of an intellectually stunted debutante. and the sad part is i get the feeling that you're far too fucking old to be playing _that _role. am i right, sister? give it up. just because you packed it in and sold your souls to the very people who want to continue to treat your gender like sub-class citizens doesn't mean we have to swallow the cum parade. 

pretentiousness is the calling card of the unimaginative and the arrogant. those are the types of people who history judges most harshly. so enjoy that shit sandwich, banana tits.

but i can take solace in one thought: your kind is a dying breed. thank.fucking.christ.alive.


----------



## ZimothyTahn (Jan 23, 2013)

Soggy in NOLA said:


> ZimothyTahn said:
> 
> 
> > PoliticalChic said:
> ...



you have no cocksucking idea how awesome i am. i am operating on a wavelength equal that of ten testicles of jesus christ of nazareth.


----------



## Lakhota (Jan 24, 2013)




----------



## PoliticalChic (Feb 1, 2013)

ZimothyTahn said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> > ZimothyTahn said:
> ...



Dolt says: "....the left doesn't hate israel."


Next witness:

"... a Jew-hating-fest to be sure, featuring Omar Barghouti, founder of the Palestinian Campaign for the Academic and Cultural Boycott of Israel, and Judith Butler, a professor at the University of California known for supporting anti-Israel campaigns.

Terrorists also have an apologist in Professor Butler, a product of western largesse who feels *understanding Hamas [and] Hezbollah as social movements that are progressive, that are on the left, that are part of a global left, is extremely important,.*..."
CUNY college fuels anti-Semitism with pro-Palestinian forum ? Brooklyn Daily



"Judith Butler (born February 24, 1956) is an American post-structuralist philosopher, who has contributed to the fields of feminist philosophy, queer theory, political philosophy, and ethics. She is a professor in the Rhetoric and Comparative Literature departments at the University of California, Berkeley,..Butler has expressed support for the 2005 BDS (Boycott, Divestment and Sanctions) campaign,...Butler attended Occupy Wall Street..."(Judith Butler - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia)

...and this *Leftist says ...understanding Hamas [and] Hezbollah as social movements that are progressive, that are on the left, that are part of a global left, is extremely important,.*



Until now, I just guessed that you were pretty stupid.....

....now it's verified.


----------



## JoeB131 (Feb 2, 2013)

PoliticalChic said:


> [
> 
> ...and this *Leftist says ...understanding Hamas [and] Hezbollah as social movements that are progressive, that are on the left, that are part of a global left, is extremely important,.*
> 
> ...



Their economic theory has little to do with whether the left "hates" Israel. 

Here's a news flash, outside the US, Israel is pretty much despised in the rest of the world. Not because they are "anti-Semites", but because the rest of the world is tired of Zionist bullshit starting all these wars. 

They are also getting pretty tired of Israel dragging up shit that happened 70 years ago every time someone calls them on their bad behavior.


----------



## Dante (Feb 2, 2013)

PoliticalChic said:


> Yesterday many of us viewed the circular firing squad known as the Democrat Party.
> 
> The following gives context to the spectacle....
> 
> ...




Liberals are not leftists, although some liberal viewpoints lean left, and Democrats are not all leftists. 

The progressive left probably hates Israel because they view her as a right wing government and because the Palestinian Victimhood cause fits a view of themselves as caring freethinkers with no agenda but peace, love and understanding.

Right winger neocons absolutely love Israel for many reasons...some because they were the leading creeps of the left who then flipped to the other extreme, some because they are Jews with or without dual citizenship. 

Some love Israel because they pray for the destruction of the world through prophecy.

Many necons and right wingers love Israel as a reaction against the left. That is not the kind of support Israel needs...with friends like that who needs enemies?


----------



## PoliticalChic (Feb 2, 2013)

Dante said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> > Yesterday many of us viewed the circular firing squad known as the Democrat Party.
> ...



Some good points....

...what blunts them is that our system doesn't allow for that level of nuance.

That means, if you vote for Obama, you place yourself in the same booth with the most Left-wing Progressives.....who do hate Israel.

You give Obama entrée  to nominate a Hagel.


Did you notice that all three....Hagel, Kerry, Jack Lew....are to the Left of the folks they are replacing, none of whom was much of a centrist.


----------



## Dante (Feb 2, 2013)

*Dante defends Hagel and Decency*


PoliticalChic said:


> Dante said:
> 
> 
> > PoliticalChic said:
> ...



Of course...I be Dante

*you are mistaken*\

*1)* Dante didn't vote for Obama in 2008, but he did in 2012...even campaigned for him. I guess where your distorted view of the world comes through is thinking because some left wingers who dislike and even hate Israel, voted for Obama because they believe he shares their distorted views. 

When Obama ran in 2o008 I used to laugh when he'd end most of his campaign appearances with something like "You may not always agree with me in everything..." - people hear what they want to hear.

Not being a one-issue voter, Dante did not vote for a candidate based on who was a stronger supporter of Israel.

Democracy and compromise and elections...politics, makes strange bedfellows.  Israeli leaders would agree with me on this more than you would.

*2)* Wrong, Dante wanted a Hagel, Obama or no Obama. Hagel is perfect for the jib in this day and age

*3)* Whois and who is not a 'centrist' is so subjective here it is -able

Kerry is not to the left of Hillary. I've been to events with both of them in attendance on more than one occasion. Lew is not too the left of anyone...he is a close adviser and friend to the President...

Hagel is a man who speaks his mind (like McCain and Biden) and puts his foot into his mouth sometimes. High crime? Nah. Hagel will be o-n-e adviser to the President and he will be carrying out the President's defense policy, not his own, which leads to your thread...

It looks at first glance like an attempt to use the politics of personal destruction to derail an appointment a President should have and historically has had, much leeway in. 



Dante said:


> *Billionaires - Super PACs - Policy - Cabinet Fights*
> 
> Dante followed the Super PACs closely during the 2012 Presidential election, and like many of the political junkies wondered what permanent role the PACs would play in American politics.
> 
> ...


----------



## bodecea (Feb 2, 2013)

PoliticalChic said:


> Yesterday many of us viewed the circular firing squad known as the Democrat Party.
> 
> The following gives context to the spectacle....
> 
> ...



We don't.   Next?


----------



## PoliticalChic (Feb 2, 2013)

bodecea said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> > Yesterday many of us viewed the circular firing squad known as the Democrat Party.
> ...





I'm clued that you don't "be aware."

What's new?


----------



## PoliticalChic (Feb 2, 2013)

Dante said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> > Dante said:
> ...





 "I guess where your distorted view of the world comes through is thinking because some left wingers who dislike and even hate Israel, voted for Obama because they believe he shares their distorted views. "

Nope.


The point you miss is that your view, or that of any Leftists, matter not.

Once you cast your vote for Obama, you share the blame for whatever damage he does with most far Left progressives.




Another example?
Sure...

If you voted for some Democrat because he claimed to be a conservative Democrat, a 'blue dog Democrat,' you invested power in Pelosi and Reid.

You voted for ObamaCare and every unconstitutional executive order to come out of the White House.

A vote for Obama gave you your wish for Hagel...

1. "...he appeared to agree with the assertion that America is "the world's bully." 

2. "...opposition to unilateral sanctions on Iran and criticism of efforts to isolate both Syria and Hamas -- "
Hagel faces barrage of criticism during tense confirmation hearing | Fox News



In for a penny, in for a pound.


----------



## Dante (Feb 2, 2013)

PoliticalChic said:


> The point you miss is that your view, or that of any Leftists, matter not.
> 
> Once you cast your vote for Obama, you share the blame for whatever damage he does with most far Left progressives.



Damage? Blame? Sounds a bit looney.


----------



## Dante (Feb 2, 2013)

PoliticalChic said:


> If you voted for some Democrat because he claimed to be a conservative Democrat, a 'blue dog Democrat,' you invested power in Pelosi and Reid.
> 
> You voted for ObamaCare and every *unconstitutional executive order* to come out of the White House.



*unconstitutional executive orders*, are not so big a deal as you make them out to be. They have to do with a historical battle going back to Washington, Hamilton, Adams, Madison, Jefferson, and most every President that follows them.

Obamacare was ruled Constitutional and IT was NOT an *executive order*, it is a bill passed by a duly elected Congress, signed into law by a duly elected Chief Executive/President, and upon challenge(s) was ruled to constitutional.


----------



## Dante (Feb 2, 2013)

PoliticalChic said:


> A vote for Obama gave you your wish for Hagel...
> 
> 1. "...he appeared to agree with the assertion that America is "the world's bully."
> 
> ...



*Hagel, a Republican from Nebraska, was formally introduced and endorsed by former senators Sam Nunn, D-Ga., and John Warner, R-Va.*

"In my twelve years in the Senate, my one guiding principle on every national security decision I made and every vote I cast was always this: Is our policy worthy of our troops and their families and the sacrifices we ask them to make? That same question will guide me if I am confirmed as Secretary of Defense. Our men and women in uniform and their families must never doubt that their leaders first priority is them. I believe my record of leadership on veterans issues over the years  going back to my service in the Veterans Administration under President Reagan  demonstrates my rock-solid commitment to our veterans and their families." - Chuck Hagel?s opening statement at Senate Armed Services Committee hearing (full text) - The Washington Post

'"No one individual vote, quote, or statement defines me, my beliefs, or my record. My overall worldview has never changed: that America has and must maintain the strongest military in the world; that we must lead the international community to confront threats and challenges together; and that we must use all tools of American power to protect our citizens and our interests."" - Hagel: 'No One Individual Vote, Quote Or Statement Defines Me' : The Two-Way : NPR


----------



## Dante (Feb 4, 2013)

bump


----------



## koshergrl (Feb 4, 2013)

Why is this in the flame zone? Put this stuff in Politics where it belongs, and where trolling isn't allowed anymore. Was it moved or did you originally place it here, PC?


----------



## PoliticalChic (Feb 4, 2013)

Dante said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> > A vote for Obama gave you your wish for Hagel...
> ...





Speaking of Nebraska...and of Hagel....

A trip down memory lane:

"Roman Lee Hruska (August 16, 1904 &#8211; April 25, 1999) was a Republican U.S. Senator from the state of Nebraska. Hruska was known as one of the most vocal conservatives in the United States Senate during the 1960s and 1970s.

Hruska is best remembered in American political history for a 1970 speech he made to the Senate urging them to confirm the nomination of G. Harrold Carswell to the Supreme Court. Responding to criticism that Carswell had been a mediocre judge, Hruska claimed that:
"Even if he were mediocre, there are a lot of mediocre judges and people and lawyers. They are entitled to a little representation, aren't they, and a little chance? We can't have all Brandeises, Frankfurters and Cardozos."
Roman Hruska - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia



This is the only possible defense of Hagel as Defense Sec'y:
"Even if he were mediocre, there are a lot of mediocre judges and people and lawyers. They are entitled to a little representation, aren't they, and a little chance?"


That's what you're defending?


----------



## UKRider (Feb 5, 2013)

PoliticalChic said:


> "WHY DOES THE LEFT  HATE ISRAEL?



I don't see "The Left"  (as a political platform) hating Israel. That being said, it seems the left views Israel as counter productive to Socialism and they're still pretty angry at losing socialist Israel.

The left supported Israel and its creation when Israel was to be a Socialist commune with kibbutz life. They supported Israel while it was a Socialist commune with kibbutz life. 

When Israel turned to Capitalism to be able to afford to protect itself and gain the support of the US, well the left turned away from Israel as they considered it an enemy of Socialism. They believe in Socialism more than Capitalism. This is what I see. 

Jewish leftists often say that they believe in Socialism more than Tribalism.


----------



## PoliticalChic (Feb 5, 2013)

hazlnut said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> > Yesterday many of us viewed the circular firing squad known as the Democrat Party.
> ...



I can't begin to tell you how great an impact your post produced.  What becomes immediately evident is that you are unable to deal with the OP.....at some level it seems that it injured you. True?
Good.

I can see why you'd claim to be an expert on 'stupid'.....none has had more time residing in that neighborhood than you have.

I think Ive got your problem figured out, Renfield.your prostate is bigger than your brain.
Also true?


----------



## JoeB131 (Feb 6, 2013)

UKRider said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> > "WHY DOES THE LEFT  HATE ISRAEL?
> ...



Okay, let's get real here.  

When Israel was founded, it was because most of the world still felt bad about what the Nazis did to them.  So liberals in the UK and US do what liberals frequently do when they feel bad about something, they gave them someone else's stuff.  

In this case, Mandate Palestine.  The problem was, there were already people there.  

The Zionists are like abused children who've grown big enough to beat up on someone else, and they've become less enduring in the process. 

So why rich Zionists can still buy a lot of influence in Congress, younger American Jews are sort of embarrassed by the whole thing.  Much of the rest of the world looks at the slums of Gaza compared to the oppulance of Tel Aviv and they are kind of disgusted as well.  

So who is propping up Israel today.  Christian Fundi-tards who think that Israel needs to be there so Jesus can come back.  No, really. (Someone needs to tell them Jesus never actually existed.)


----------



## mal (Feb 6, 2013)

The American Left have a LOT in Common with the National Socialists of the 30's...

It only makes sense that they Hate Jews and are Sympathetic to Islam to Absurd levels. 



peace...


----------



## editec (Feb 6, 2013)

> Why Does The Left Hate Israel?



You have been tragically misinformed

The LEFT is divided on the subject of Isreal.


----------



## mal (Feb 6, 2013)

editec said:


> > Why Does The Left Hate Israel?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yep... There are those on the Left who are Out Front and Honest about their Hatred...

And then there are those who Hide it like Cowards.





peace...


----------



## Amelia (Feb 11, 2013)

UKRider said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> > "WHY DOES THE LEFT  HATE ISRAEL?
> ...


----------



## American_Jihad (Jan 18, 2016)

*"PROGRESSIVES" TURNING EVANGELICALS AGAINST ISRAEL*

*Today’s CAMERA conference focuses on an insidious leftist agenda.*

January 18, 2016

*Matthew Vadum*






Having infiltrated segments of the Christian community, the anti-Israel Left is becoming increasingly aggressive in its well-funded efforts to undermine support for Israel among Evangelical Protestants.
"Christian anti-Zionism is the new form of Christian anti-Semitism," Tricia Miller told FrontPage in an interview last week. "There is an unsuspecting evangelical audience that is being subjected to this."
Miller, senior research analyst at the Boston, Mass.-based nonprofit *Committee for Accuracy in Middle East Reporting in America*. Miller will join other speakers at CAMERA's *daylong conference today* titled "The Assault on Christian Support for Israel," that begins this morning in West Hollywood, Los Angeles.

Other speakers at the CAMERA *conference today* include CAMERA executive director Andrea Levin; Rabbi Yitzchok Adlerstein, director of interfaith affairs at the Simon Wiesenthal Center; Randal Neal, western regional coordinator for Christians United for Israel; and Laurie Cardoza-Moore, founder and president of Proclaiming Justice to the Nations. David Suissa, president of TRIBE Media Corp., will deliver the keynote address.

Founded in 1982, CAMERA describes itself as a media-monitoring, research and membership organization devoted to promoting accurate and balanced coverage of Israel and the Middle East.
The Left's anti-Israel agitation efforts in the form of the BDS (boycott, divest, and sanction) movement, which Israeli Prime Minister Benjamin Netanyahu has described as a campaign to destroy Israel, have long met with considerable success.

Just last week those who control pension funds at the (mainline-Protestant) United Methodist Church blacklisted five Israeli banks for so-called human rights reasons. "It appeared to be the first time that a pension fund of a large American church had taken such a step regarding the Israeli banks, which help finance settlement construction in what most of the world considers illegally occupied Palestinian territories," the _New York Times_ *reports*.


The political campaign to delegitimize Israel is helped by a fallacious narrative that identifies Jesus of Nazareth as a Palestinian rather than a Jew, says CAMERA's Miller, who earned a Ph.D. in the Hebrew Bible from Claremont Graduate University, and is author of the recent book,*Jews and Anti-Judaism in Esther and the Church*. Having Jesus as a Palestinian unravels the foundations of the Christian faith, which grew out of Judaism, she notes.

This kind of revisionist thinking that rewrites the history of Jesus is already on display in American culture. President Obama's Jew-hating former pastor, Jeremiah A. Wright Jr. of Chicago's Trinity United Church of Christ, has claimed that "Jesus was a Palestinian," that Palestinians were the "original people" in the area, and that Israel is an "apartheid state."

Such sentiments are also popular on college campuses across the nation.

And they may become mainstream in an evangelical church near you, thanks to the efforts of anti-Zionist activists.

"Progressives" Turning Evangelicals Against Israel


----------



## Lipush (Jan 18, 2016)

Dick Tuck said:


> Newby said:
> 
> 
> > Dick Tuck said:
> ...



"But the Likud position was"....

Ands what was before the Likud? Ehud Olmert was one of the most strechy Israeli leaders of the last years. Leave his corruption aside, he offered the PA so many offers for peace, it was viewed by some as total madness.


----------



## Lipush (Jan 18, 2016)

Dick Tuck said:


> Newby said:
> 
> 
> > Dick Tuck said:
> ...




When did anyone with a modern and relevant opinion on the Palestinian side ever agreed to the 67 borders?


----------



## rdean (Jan 18, 2016)

Why do Jews join the Democratic Party?

Because Republicans show how stupid they are by starting threads like this.


----------



## Dot Com (Jan 18, 2016)

rdean said:


> Why do Jews join the Democratic Party?
> 
> Because Republicans show how stupid they are by starting threads like this.


^ that

necro PoliticalSpice thread bumps never end well. I still remember the day that the Likud party PM- Bibi came to the US w/o following proper diplomatic protocol DURING HIS REELECTION CAMPAIGN  (as crass as it comes) and the repubs welcomed him  w/open arms 
welcomed a foreign visitor violating protocol as well

notice anything unusual about this pic? Thats right, the President of the Senate is not there because Bibi and the Repubs breached protocol to  a foreigner


----------

